# kuriositäten



## Pcasso (7. November 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,
zuerst einmal, das soll kein mimimi-thread werden keine sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum anderen wen das untenstehende nicht interessiert der bitte einfach neuen thread suchen und gehen


also würd hier gerne einfach mal so sammeln was ihr für kranke szenen erlebt habt die einfach nur geilo waren ^^

meine story z.b. das ich vor 2 tagen in nagrand questen war, bin healschami und hab lvl 64 gehabt....weil ich mitm questen allein nur mühseelig vorrankam hab ich rumgefragt wer noch questen will und fand somit einen lvl 68 feral dudu und einen lvl 66 rogue.

als wir gerade eine quest fertig hatten kommt ein lvl 67 paladin an, also genau zwischen unseren leveln.....er hat uns in wirklich innerhalb kürzester zeit umgenatzt, zum heilen kam ich garnicht erst war sogesehen onehit down......
kurios? ne.....das bekloppteste kommt erst noch
nachdem er uns gegankt hat (einer alleine 3 leute ^^) war ich ein wenig angepisst (obwohl ich schmunzeln musste wie krank das war) und habe somit auf meinen anderen twink geloggt, einen frostmage mit unbuffed 10.8 k hp und 405 abhärtung (knapp 950 zm)
ich flog nach nagrand, und siehe da, ich habe tatsächlich den paladin gefunden.

abmounten, buffen, eisbarriere an, elementar gerufen...los gehts....
paladin durchs ele gefrostet....pala dispellt und ist frei..... kommt auf mich zu gelaufen bekommt einen frostblitz ab der gecrittet hat mit 3,5 k
der paladin plötzlich instant hochgeheilt, alles klar, also nochmal .... PROBLEM, pala steht inzwischen an mir dran
ich ihn gefrostet mich weggeblinzelt (1 schlag abbekommen, eisbarriere weg) dasselbe nochmal

pala entfrostet sich, kommt angelaufen, stunnt mich, 5 schläge down....

im ersten moment dachte ich mir "NIMM WAS AUSEINANDER" aber im nachhinein musste ich lachen ^^ fands i-wie witzig, vorallem wenn ich mri überlege wie sich der paladin gefühlt haben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 lvl über ihm, knapp 11k life, 405 abhärtung, eisbarriere, insgesamt 6 schläge down..... dabei komm ich sonst eigentlich ganz gut klar im pvp gegen die meisten klassen ^^

was habt ihr zu berichten....ausser sufu blabla

mfg...der etwas erstaunte pcasso von nera'thor der mit seinem twink weggenatzt wurde ^^


----------



## todesfritte (7. November 2008)

was willst du nun hören?

l2p oder imbadin?

was anderes kommt doch bei diesem thread sowieso nicht raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (7. November 2008)

mir ist eig nichts außergwöhnliches passiert in WoW....^^


----------



## Pcasso (7. November 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> was willst du nun hören?
> 
> l2p oder imbadin?
> 
> ...




wie wärs wenn ich sage lern zu lesen???

wer das kann ist definitiv im vorteil....
wollt storys sammeln was leuten so passiert ist aber dir das hier zu schreiben hat kein sinn (nehm ich an)


----------



## Lenzini (7. November 2008)

Wer gegen nen pala loost der lvl 67 ist und man selber ka 400resi hat ist das low

wenn du frostnova machst wie wärs mit gegenzauber geben ...-.-

dann kommt er ned raus ... und wenn er bubble mach block ? ...

naja man schafft auch nen pala der lvl 70 auch wenn er bubble hat und gutes eq ...

man muss halt selber auch mit cd spielen ele ... und block solang er in bubble ist 

tipp erst sheepen 2mal

ele rausholen shetter ... frosten gegenzauber shetter 

dann macht er bubble 

du rennst weg ...  verband hervorrufung

kälteinbruch wenn er zu nah kommt blcok .... ele frost gegenzauber shetter down 


np 

gruss lenzini

sry für schreibfehler aber muss weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D@rklighthunter (7. November 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> was willst du nun hören?
> 
> l2p oder imbadin?
> 
> ...




Das war überhaupt nicht die Frage....

zum Topic: Mir sind die meisten kuriosen Sachen eigentlich nur durch Bugs passiert, von daher denke ich nicht, dass die zählen...
Allerdings würde mich echt interessierren, wie der Pala das bei deinem Mage geschafft hat.


----------



## ThierryDerSchurke (7. November 2008)

schade, dass alle hier nur mit irgendwelchen l2p Antworten kommen. Aber eigentlich war ja auch nichts anderes zu erwarten, da unsere Spammer-Freunde keine Lust haben eine etwas längere Antwort mit Erlebnissen zu formulieren.

NEIN... sie schreiben lieber das der FredErsteller ein Gimp ist - l2p und dass er woanders whinen soll... 

Ich finds interessant zu lesen und finds eigentlich witzig, dass er es selber mit Humor nimmt. Es zeigt ja auch eine gewisse Klasse. 


Bitte! Wenn ihr hier die Threads lest, dann antwortet mal gescheit.. Hier muss ich mich zwar auch tadeln, aber es kotzt wirklich an, dass man immer erst 10 Spamnachrichten überfliegen muss, bis man vielleicht ein neues Erlebnis eines Users lesen kann. 

Sorry für unangemessenen Post, aber musste mal sein ;(


----------



## dergrossegonzo (7. November 2008)

Lustige Sachen:

Kurz nach Release, Gruppe gebildet, Whipe:
Krieger: "Ähm, Herr Paladin, könntet Ihr mich wiederbeleben ?"
Paladin: "Das kann ich noch nicht, hab kein Geld mehr für die neuen Sachen."


_Im TS:_
Krieger: "Wer hat mich denn mit INT gebufft vorhin ?"
Wir waren grad auf dem Flug mit unseren Greifen nach Nethersturm.
Mage: "Kannste doch wegklicken"
Dann war der Krieger auf einmal tot.
_Im TS:_
Krieger: "Sch..., falschen Buff geklickt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


_Meintest Du sowas ? _


----------



## D@rklighthunter (7. November 2008)

ThierryDerSchurke schrieb:


> schade, dass alle hier nur mit irgendwelchen l2p Antworten kommen. Aber eigentlich war ja auch nichts anderes zu erwarten, da unsere Spammer-Freunde keine Lust haben eine etwas längere Antwort mit Erlebnissen zu formulieren.
> 
> NEIN... sie schreiben lieber das der FredErsteller ein Gimp ist - l2p und dass er woanders whinen soll...
> 
> ...



/sign

Obwohl ich grad selber auch kein Ereignis aufgeschrieben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keen. (7. November 2008)

hab auch noch was:

tatort: vor orgrimmar

verbrechen: duell - krieger vs krieger

der countdown läuft.... 3.... 2.... 1.... CHARGE!!

beide stürmen auf einander zu und weg sind sie, verlieren kontinuierlich hp, aber sind scheinbar verschwunden. kurz darauf sind beide tot... die meute fragt sich wie sie so schnell verschwinden konnten und starben.

täter: bug, beide sind nach dem anstürmen durch den boden gefallen, was aber kein grund war sich noch weiter zu duellieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solang bis sie dann aufschlugen.


situationskomik halt, in dem moment sehr amüsant


----------



## Cybereule (7. November 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> was willst du nun hören?
> 
> l2p oder imbadin?
> 
> ...



Ich liebe deine Kommentare...für mich bist du DER PÖSE User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (7. November 2008)

Wir waren gestern BWL (Für alle die es nicht kennen, dass ist der Pechschwingenhort - Derzeit schwerer als Sunwell Plateau)

Das ganze lief random und wir hatten dann einen Schurken bei uns im Raid, der war einfach köstlich. Zum ersten mal durfte ich ein Lehrbuch (oder Bilderbuch?!)-Kiddy so richtig Live erleben. 

Es fing damit an, dass dieser besagte Schurke im Raid (1. Boss lief gerade) immer dazwischen quatschte, ob sein Freund ein Priester mit könne. Das hat die Konzentration so derb runter gezogen, dass wir an einer anderen Stelle gewiped sind. Aber zurück zum 1. Boss: Nachdem er lag, hieß es für uns erstmal leav bwl - dank bug spawnten die Adds unaufhörlich und zwangen uns raus und wieder rein. Damit war es behoben und nur einer kam nicht rein: Unser Schurke.
Man muss allerdings dazu sagen, die Quest wurde im Vorfeld von denjenigen noch schnell gemacht, die sie nicht hatten. Er schien also Brainafk zu sein.

Priester geladen, Schurke wieder reingeportet. Naja und das ging ne ganze Weile so... immer wieder ins ts gesprochen, währrend gerade etwas erklärt wurede. Dennoch hatte unser Schurke zu 99% die Bosserklärungen nicht verstanden trotz 3x nachfragen. Auf jeden Fall bewies der Raidleiter ne Menge Ausdauer, mehr als ich gehabt hätte. 

Letztendlich kam dann irgendwann die Erlösung durch ihn selbst. Er verabschiedete sich mit den Worten: "Scheisse, ich muss ins Bett!" und fügte an: "Ihr seid (er hätte es wahrscheinlich ohne ts mit einem T geschrieben) so gut, dass ich euch alle auf die FL setze." Ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen und fragte, ob das ernst gemeint sei oder eine Drohung sein solle. Der Raid lag flach.

Andererseits hatten wir mal einen Spieler (schon sehr lange her) erlebt, der war ähnlich drauf mit Sprüchen: "Wo kann ich am besten trainieren?" und "Wo droppe ich Stoff?" und ähnliches. Sowas nimmt man irgendwann nicht mehr ernst etc.


----------



## Raz0rblador (7. November 2008)

Also.. kurios ist es schon was mir passiert ist^^
da wollten 2 hordler ma bissl vor sw rumalbern... beide lvl 70, rogue und hexer   s1 equipped   
joah bin ma mit mein schurken angedackelt und hab beide gleichzeitig umgehaun^^  klingenwirbel <3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turgon! (7. November 2008)

checkich nich <.<


----------



## wolkentaenzer (7. November 2008)

Ich wurde vor kurzem Mal von einem Schurken niedergeschlagen.
Als ich dann wieder am Ort des Verbrechens war, macht der kleine Scheisser doch tatsächlich ein Duell mit nem Kollegen.
Ich dachte mir, ich ergreife die Chance, belebe mich wieder, wenn er nur noch minimal Leben hat und hau ihn einfach um. Egal, was dann der andere mit mir macht. Gesagt getan: Er hatte nur noch maximal 5% Leben, ich belebe mich wieder und renn in seine Reichweite um einen Schuss los zu werden. Pustekuchen! Er erblickt mich, bevor der Schuss durch ist, stunt mich und macht mich nochmal platt. Ich konnte mir richtig gut vorstellen, wie sich die beiden halb todgelacht haben. Mir blieb dann nichts anderes übrig, als mitzulachen...

Die Moral aus der Geschichte: Keine kopflosen Racheakte mehr *G*


----------



## essey (7. November 2008)

b2T:

Kuriositäten kommen bei mir eigentlich selten vor, bis auf dass mal Nightbane trotz aktivem Block-Trinket etc. direkt nach der ersten Landung geonehittet hat. (War auch damals schon critimmun, knapp 15k HP oO)

Beim 2. Versuch ohne Probleme weggetankt oO


----------



## Rasgaar (7. November 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Lustige Sachen:
> 
> Kurz nach Release, Gruppe gebildet, Whipe:
> Krieger: "Ähm, Herr Paladin, könntet Ihr mich wiederbeleben ?"
> ...




TROTZ Intbuff hat er das falsche weggeklickt? xD


----------



## todesfritte (7. November 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> TROTZ Intbuff hat er das falsche weggeklickt? xD



da hatte er wahrscheinlich noch n üblen debuff drauf!


----------



## L-MWarFReak (7. November 2008)

Ja doch mir ist schonmal was passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zwar war ich mit meinem Dudu, damals noch 40, am twinken im Ödland. Dann kam ein ?? Krieger, (nach dem EQ zu urteilen noch nicht 70) hat mich gehauen, und ich hab ganz knapp überlebt. Naja reisegestalt und weg gelaufen. Hab mich umgeschaut und er stand da^^ hab mich gehealt bin hin, und konnte ihn kaputt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 iwie war er afk oder hatte einen dc oder sowas^^

fand ich auf jedenfall lustig =)


----------



## Teradas (7. November 2008)

@ Azmodan_Rexxar.
Wie geil ist das denn mit dem Schurken hehe.


----------



## Janica-Damira (7. November 2008)

Kara, Theaterevent, Zauberer von OZ. Und wir hatten 2 mal den Brüller und 2 mal die Hexe.... zwar ein bug, aber gut...


----------



## bkeleanor (7. November 2008)

die situation im pvp ist im moment sowieso komisch. gestern abend im arathibecken alleine am schmiede deffen. plötzlich werde ich (retri pala) attackt von nem schurken. mal vorweg ich bin gestorben. also entweder hat er es so dermassen im griff gehabt oder ich bin ne absolute pfeife :-). es lief wiefolgt ab...er tauchte aus dem nichts von hinten auf und stunnte mich....meine reaktion "Jeder für sich" (menschen volksfertigkeit die wie insigne wirkt)...(schild ging nicht...da vorahnung)...auf jedenfall war ich dann kurz aus dem stun raus und wollte natürlich ihn stunnen...verfehlte aber, worauf hin ich dann wieder gestunnt war bis ich schliesslich "ins gras gebissen habe". ich habe mich dann darüber aufgeregt wie es möglich sein kann einen platten träger der 10k hp hat...solange zu stunnen bis er stirbt ohne auch nur die geringste gegenwehr leisten zu können.


----------



## Latharíl (7. November 2008)

als gruppe gequestet..ein priester, ein pala und ein hexer...
weil wir alle omen haben und uns gerne darauf aufmerksam machen wer grad die aggrobratze schlechthin is, wird da halt immr wieder diskutiert. 
als wir uns dann im azurschacht befanden kam auf einmal vom priester der spruch: "wer zur hölle is hathgore? und warum steht der an dritter stelle?" 
die anderen beiden waren erst mal sprachlos und verwundert bis dem hexer die idee kam, nach dem namen seines captain blaue wolke zu schauen und siehe da, das war hathgore.


----------



## Nepokat (7. November 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Kurios waren eigentlich nur die 3 Magier neulich,die mich auf Englisch angeflüstert haben ob ich sie nicht ziehen will...Das englisch war grottig und die MAgier haben mir dafür insgesamt300G geschenkt...
> 
> Ich weiß nicht warum,aber plötzlich sprang vor meinem geistigen Auge ein Bild von 3 Chinesen auf
> 
> ...



Drei Chinesen mit nem ........................ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (7. November 2008)

mein bruder (mage) ist mal wieder (wie so oft), als er in og rumstand, gefragt worden ob er jemand essen machen kann.
da er an dem tag gestresst war und keine lust darauf hatte für i.wen essen zu machen, hat er ihm geschrieben dass er auf trinken geskillt ist^^
der knaller war die antwort^^: "mist, die anderen magier die ich gefragt habe waren auch auf trinken geskillt" XD

grüße von Fetti / Fallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (7. November 2008)

Das war noch zu Classiczeiten:

Im Arathihochland gibt es einmal eine Allianzpat und eine Hordepat. Für beide gibt es eine Quest, diese je nach Fraktionszugehörigkkeit nieder zu metzeln. 

Als ich damals auf lvl 60 dort lang ritt, beobachtete ich einen Ally, wie er die Hordepat in die Allianzpat zog, um diese Quest solo zu machen. 

Da ich aber nunmal auf Horde geklickt hatte und mich auch so fühlte, beseitigte ich die Allianzpat. Die Horde NPCs machten daraufhin geschnezeltes aus dem Ally (Ich habe ihn nicht angefasst, aber meine Horde NPC-Kollegen halt in die Lage versetzt ihn zu besiegen und damit auch deren Überleben gesichert). Als diese bizarre Situation vorbei war, wurde ich 2-3 Minuten später von einem lvl 1 Horde-Char angewhispert und auf übelste Art und Weise beleidigt. Mir war klar, dass muss dieser Ally von eben gewesen sein, der sich nun Luft macht. Ich erklärte ihm, dass ich auch keine Horde-NPCs vor die Hunde gehen lasse und ein solches Verhalten, wie er es sich von mir gewünscht hätte (zuschauen oder weiter gehen), von einem Hordler nicht unbedingt erwarten kann. Naja er war anscheinend richtig sauer, beleidigte mich noch diverse male und sagte er eröffne jetzt ein Ticket. Hab ihm dann noch davon abgeraten. Der Gamemaster hat mich bis heute nicht kontaktiert.


----------



## Elishebat (7. November 2008)

Lustiges aus dem WOW-Alltag:

Seit ich im Sommer wieder mit WOW angefangen habe, bin ich ja sehr skeptisch geworden, was gildenfremde Jäger angeht.
- in DM würfelte mir eine gildenfremde Jägerin den Glutsteinstab weg: "Kann ich zwar nicht brauchen aber ich will nen blaues Item aus der Ini mit rausnehmen, wen ich euch schon ziehe!" Sie war Level 22, der Rest 18-21.
- in BSF wurde mir die Robe von Arugal von nem Jäger weggewürfelt. "Ich brauch dringend Gold, die setz ich ins AH." Kommentar der Priesterin "Die ist BOP, Du Depp!" "Oh..." Wenigstens hat es ihm leidgetan, er hat mir und der Priesterin jeweils 1G als Entschuldigung geschickt.
- in BFT wurde mir ein blauer Caster-Gürtel von nem Jäger weggewürfelt. "Ist zwar nur Stoff aber da is Int drauf!" *narf*
Inzwischen schaffen wir es gottseidank, unsere Instanzgänge komplett aus der Gilde zu rekrutieren und unser Gildenjäger ist ein cooler Typ.

Nett was auch folgendes Erlebnis gestern: Ich stand mit meiner (zu dem Zeitpunkt noch) 69er Magierin in Allerias Feste rum und sammelte Quests ein (Ich hatte mir in der alten Welt ausgiebig Zeit genommen und viel gemacht und bin viele Inis gegangen, so dass ich mit dem Herabsetzen der EP zwischen 60 und 70 nach dem Durchquesten der Zangamarschen 69 war) als mich ein 70er Full Epic Schurke ansprach und mich fragte, wo er einen Quest abgeben müsse. Da meine Mage mein erster Char über Level 65 ist, konnte ich ihm leider nicht helfen, was ich ihm auch höflich mitgeteilt habe. Seine Reaktion war, mich als kacknap zu bezeichnen und off zu gehen...

MfG
Elishebat


----------



## Nepokat (7. November 2008)

Tach,

also letzte Woche in Eisenschmiede,

Allianz am Angeln in Eisenschmiede, tauchen am kleinen "Teich" 3 Hordler auf und Angeln. Ich mit meinem Magier langspaziert, und mir dann gedacht och die schnapp ich mir. Dieses Spielchen trieb ich dann ne gute Halbe Stunde mit denen wartete immer auf Ihren Rezz, nur nach ner weile kam keiner mehr.

Dann wurde ich von nem Level 1 Priester angeflüstert.

"Du wirst es bereuen dich an uns vergriffen zu haben. Die Allianz wird nie wieder in Orgrimmar in Ruhe Angeln können, wir werden deinen Namen über den ganzen Server verbreiten"

Naja, ich gab nur zur Antwort: Viel Spass dabei.

Nach 15 Minuten, im Handelschannel: Wir die Horde, werden die Allianz nie wieder in Orgrimmar Angeln lassen, dankt eurem Magier Nepokat, er ist an allem schuld.

Naja das gab dann eine witzige Diskussion im Handelschannel und ich wurde mit IMBA Wattebäuschen beschmissen. 

Ok Kurios war es jetzt nicht es war einfach nur witzig ;-)


----------



## Schlamm (7. November 2008)

ich wurde mal von einem Schurken beim questen hinterrücks angegriffen und ehe ich wusste wie mir geschieht lag ich da, ich spielte mit meinem Jäger soo:

Ich natürlich leicht aufgeregt rezze mich und lauf zu dem schurken der nun selber am questen war und kille ihn ebenfalls hinterücks, rache muss sein! xD

Nun, er tat das selbe mit mir, ich daraufhin mit ihm....das ging so lange bis er auf einen hordler gewechselt ist (rpserver) und mir sagte wie dumm und bescheuert ich überhaupt sei und hat seinen frußt an mir ausgelassen....

Immer ein Schwanken zwischen Freude und Wut^^jenachdem wer gerade stand^^


----------



## DeadTwonky (7. November 2008)

als mein schamane noch 35 war bin ich mal an grom goll vorbei geschwommen(war ally) ein 40ger blutelf hunter hat mich von der küste bemerkt und beschlossen mich zu killen. ich versuchte zu entkommen aber als ich bemerkte das das mit dem entkommen eh nichts wird beschloss ich ich ihn anzugreifen und zu meiner überraschung hab ich ihn sogar fast noch getötet. als er dan beim wegschwimmen war um sich an land zu heilen hab ich ankh benutzt und ihn von hinten mit nem schock gekillt 
hät gern das gesicht von dem gesehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (7. November 2008)

Ich hab auch schon solche "Palageschichten" gehört mit ein pala gegen 2 stoffies locker usw. kann ich mir net richtig vorstellen dann müssen die stoffies doch was falsch machen oder?...


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (7. November 2008)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon solche "Palageschichten" gehört mit ein pala gegen 2 stoffies locker usw. kann ich mir net richtig vorstellen dann müssen die stoffies doch was falsch machen oder?...



Das is nix kurioses. Ich krieg mit meinem Feuermagier pre patch 3.0 und jetzt halt mehr Glücksabhängig locker 2 Spieler down. Die DoT Klassen sollten das in etwa auch können, nur geht das da langsamer.


----------



## Pcasso (7. November 2008)

omfg....ololo.....thx, ihr habt meinen arbeitstag gerettet ^^ ich liebe solche storys, und vorallem find ichs gut wenn leute über ihre eigenen missgeschicke lachen können ^^ net so ernst nehmen alles , is ja nur nen game XD hoffe da kommt noch einiges zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw....thx an diejenigen die den sinn dieses threads verstanden haben und genug hirn hatten was dazu zu schreiben was passt und net "l2p blabla kacknap" 

mir wayne ob ich imba bin oder net, das isn game und wer das aus den augen verloren hat is der wirkliche kacknap!!!!


----------



## healyeah666 (7. November 2008)

ich bin mal diese instanz da höllenfeuer bollwerk oda so auf jedenfall das zweite da gegangen mit meiner gilde soweit so gut beim bosskampf mit den ittern da gewipet hmm mal ucken ... oh ! die kann man ja angreifenen da mussten wa i-wie nur drei grps killen sonst auch net viel passiert


----------



## Nepokat (7. November 2008)

healyeah666 schrieb:


> ich bin mal diese instanz da höllenfeuer bollwerk oda so auf jedenfall das zweite da gegangen mit meiner gilde soweit so gut beim bosskampf mit den ittern da gewipet hmm mal ucken ... oh ! die kann man ja angreifenen da mussten wa i-wie nur drei grps killen sonst auch net viel passiert



WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueCheka (7. November 2008)

ja das kenn ich... ich 60er schurek sau geil eq und 2 55er hunter gegen ein 60 pala xD
ich geh hin schattenschritt hinterhalt wegelagerei (au noch tödl und -50% bewegungs tempo gifte) dann er bubble dann heal dann kommt er her stunt mich i renn weg er geht zum hunter 2hit down dann ich wieder schattenschritt der andre hunter sien pet dann attacke und auf 5% und dann healt der sichhoch kicken bringt nix xD
am schluss 3 tot und pala holt stützpunkt xD


----------



## Moktheshock (7. November 2008)

Janica-Damira schrieb:


> Kara, Theaterevent, Zauberer von OZ. Und wir hatten 2 mal den Brüller und 2 mal die Hexe.... zwar ein bug, aber gut...



uns is die hexe nachem down mal respawned^^


----------



## Lillyan (7. November 2008)

Es wäre wirklich nett, wenn der Thread ab jetzt flamefrei bleiben könnte... danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wass'n? (7. November 2008)

_Wer gegen nen pala loost der lvl 67 ist und man selber ka 400resi hat ist das low

wenn du frostnova machst wie wärs mit gegenzauber geben ...-.-

dann kommt er ned raus ... und wenn er bubble mach block ? ...

naja man schafft auch nen pala der lvl 70 auch wenn er bubble hat und gutes eq ...

man muss halt selber auch mit cd spielen ele ... und block solang er in bubble ist

tipp erst sheepen 2mal

ele rausholen shetter ... frosten gegenzauber shetter

dann macht er bubble

du rennst weg ... verband hervorrufung

kälteinbruch wenn er zu nah kommt blcok .... ele frost gegenzauber shetter down


np

gruss lenzini

sry für schreibfehler aber muss weg biggrin.gif
_



Hast du nicht gelesen worum es dem TE geht?


----------



## minuba (7. November 2008)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> mein bruder (mage) ist mal wieder (wie so oft), als er in og rumstand, gefragt worden ob er jemand essen machen kann.
> da er an dem tag gestresst war und keine lust darauf hatte für i.wen essen zu machen, hat er ihm geschrieben dass er auf trinken geskillt ist^^
> der knaller war die antwort^^: "mist, die anderen magier die ich gefragt habe waren auch auf trinken geskillt" XD
> 
> ...




Lol, ich hätte mir gerade fast in die Hosen gemacht vor lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## wass'n? (7. November 2008)

Mitglied
**

Gruppe: Mitglieder
Beiträge: 19
Beigetreten: 10.09.2008
Mitglieds-Nr.: 395.722




Bitte hör auf wow zu spielen wie bitte kann man sich von nem low lvl pala als 70 fisten lassen!? du bist frost und hast ele geused...trotzdem verloren SCHWACH!!!

Bitte danke
Kanizo KKthxbai 





Auch nicht verstanden worum es dem TE geht? Armselig.


----------



## maselevic (7. November 2008)

ich hab wow seit 2 jahren bin nicht süchtig und habe noch keinen einzigen 70er das ist mal richtig kurios


----------



## Headsick (7. November 2008)

Letztes hab ich mit meiner Frau in der Sengenden Schlucht  gequestet, ich 70 sie iwas 40. Ich Alli, PvE Server. Kommt ein Blutelf Pala vorbei, beleidigt meine Frau einige Male per Emote und will anscheinend die gleichen Q´s machen wie wir.
Ich, Dicke Braust raus, fröhlich zurück-emotet und ihm schön die Mobs vor der Nase weggeschnappt, und die Q´s meiner Frau in Nullkommanix erledigt. 
3 Min. später dann ein Whisper von nem 70er Mage, was ich mir erlauben würde ihm die Mobs wegzunehmen... bla bla..Ticket eröffnen...bla bla und noch so ein paar Nettigkeiten. Als ich ihm sinngemäß gesagt hab, selber Schuld, wegen Emotes usw. meinte er nur, ich hätte mich ja gerächt (wegen meinen Emotes) und das wir damit quitt wären. Meine Logik war-er Hordler beleidigt meine Frau, nicht PvP geflaggt, aber trotzdem mein Fraktionsfeind-natürlich tue ich alles um diem frechen Schergen des Bösen das Leben schwer zu machen, vor allem wo doch mein Beschützerinstinkt grad so schön angeschlagen war^^ ...aber das konnte/wollte er nicht verstehen XD

Vor kurzem in Hyal--3. Boss, glaub Azrogal. Er kommt ins Hordenlager, alles läuft ganz gut, dann so bei ca 30-35% Restleben kippt unser MT um, weil Healer gestunnt/schlafen oder sontwas. Er durch unsere Reihen gefegt und ich dachte schon, das es ein sicherer Wipe wird, aber nix da. Kurzerhand hatte Thrall die Aggro und von unseren Leuten waren glaub noch 3-4 am Leben und siehe da, es hat zwar noch recht lang gedauert, aber er ging down XD

-MfG-


----------



## Genker (7. November 2008)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> mein bruder (mage) ist mal wieder (wie so oft), als er in og rumstand, gefragt worden ob er jemand essen machen kann.
> da er an dem tag gestresst war und keine lust darauf hatte für i.wen essen zu machen, hat er ihm geschrieben dass er auf trinken geskillt ist^^
> der knaller war die antwort^^: "mist, die anderen magier die ich gefragt habe waren auch auf trinken geskillt" XD
> 
> ...



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (7. November 2008)

Schlecht verpackter Paladin-Wine-Thread.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heltoray (7. November 2008)

Da hab ich auch noch was auf Lager ^^
Ich glaube mit 2.4 war es, als Blizzard TDM und Sunwell implementiert hat. Jedenfalls wir sofort am ersten Tag tdm, keiner hat eine Ahnung einfach rein.
Beim ersten Boss dann verpassen es alle, betone ALLE ddler zum Boss in den Raum zu gehen, nur der damals blau und pvp equippte tank und das Bäumchen stehen drin beim Boss, als plötzlich diese Barriere in der Tür zum Boss erscheint. Alle erst mal angefangen zu lachen, aber dann macht er diese Explosion und die DDler draußen laufen was sie können, sterben aber noch kurz vor dem Ausgang, wobei ich selber das erst zu spät geschaltet hab und tot an der Barriere lag. Von da aus hhab ich dann 10-15 min lang zugesehen, wie der Boss nacheinander alle Kristalle zerbrochen hat und am Schluss ohne Kristalle im Raum dastand und tatsächlich tot getankt wurde ^^ und das bei Dauerlachkrampf im Teamspeak

Selbes Spiel neulich bei Zul'jin. Tank pullt aus versehen, ist als einziger drin. Aus Jux Schildwall an und überlebt sogar ne weile. , als der Boss plötzlich den Dot auf einen Heiler außerhalb des Kampfes und des Kampffeldes setzt, diesen damit kaputt macht (halber raid afk). Der zweite Heiler lacht den toten Heiler aus und reißt en paar jokes, dann stirbt der Tank und Zuljin denkt nicht dran zu verschwinden neee, er läuft schnurstracks zu der Feuerwand die das Schlachtfeld schließt und wo wir alle dahinter stehen, dabei verblasst er schon so langsam, haut aber noch einmal im verschwinden auf den 2. Heiler hinter der Feuerwand und schickt auch ihn über den Jordan. Durften alle 3 laufen und ich wär fast erstickt vor lachen ^^


----------



## Ramizini (7. November 2008)

Also mir ist folgendes passiert:
Gruppe für zerschmetterte Hallen gesucht und schnell gefunden.
Das erste viertel der ini lief ganz normal, dann holt der Krieger seinen Bogen raus, 
zielt, zack onehit.
Aufregung im TS (ja wir hatten inner 5er Instanz TS an),
Krieger erzählt er habe gerad mit seinem Bogen mehrere Millionen! an 
Schaden rausgehauen mit dem Schuss. Tja und so haben wir die ini dann weiter
geonehittet. Den Endboss dann auch. Ein Schuss, ein toter.
Wir wollten dann noch sunwell dort alles onhitten weil wir dachten dass das ein
"Bogenbug" war aber es lag wohl anner ini. Krieger schießt trifft wirg gekillt -> Wipe

Tja das wahr mein bissher lustigstes erlebnis


PS: Hab leider keine screenshots oder nen video


----------



## Midnighttalker (7. November 2008)

Ich hab es mal erlebt im Becken das ich allein an der Schmiede war, als dann eine gruppe von Allis auf mich zukam hab ich meinen Picknickgrill auf den Boden gestellt. anstelle das sie die Flagge nehmen sind sie erstmal alle zum Grill gerannt und so war genügend zeit über bis Verstärkung kamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
damals war der Picknickgrill allerdings noch neu


----------



## Smeal (7. November 2008)

nein is kein mimimi Thread aber sieht so aus hmm ;-)

Mfg Smeal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (7. November 2008)

Midnighttalker schrieb:


> ... und so war genügend seit über bis Verstärkung kamm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Sorry fürs offtopic..aber : Autsch!


----------



## Foom (7. November 2008)

wir haben damals als mein krieger noch klein und ich inner kloster gruppe war (keiner war über lvl 38) 2 70ger allis (hexe und dudu) zu 5 plat gemacht - war echt so ein erlebnis das man im kopf behällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olynth (7. November 2008)

Pcasso schrieb:


> abmounten, buffen, eisbarriere an, elementar gerufen...los gehts....
> paladin durchs ele gefrostet....pala dispellt und ist frei..... kommt auf mich zu gelaufen bekommt einen frostblitz ab der gecrittet hat mit 3,5 k
> der paladin plötzlich instant hochgeheilt, alles klar, also nochmal .... PROBLEM, pala steht inzwischen an mir dran
> ich ihn gefrostet mich weggeblinzelt (1 schlag abbekommen, eisbarriere weg) dasselbe nochmal
> ...



Eventuell nächstes ma informieren?
1. Wenn du als mage nen loweren pala nicht tobekommst machst echt was falsch!
2. So wie du es hier schreibst kanns garned vorgefallen sein:
Um instant heal zu bekommen muss göttlicher sturm gecrittet haben oder Kreuzfahrerstoß kanns aber ned sein wenn du er doch vorher garnicht an dich rankam.
Achso er dispellt sich also dauernd die Frostwirkung... Ja mit sicherheit biste eisgeskillt kann das mal halbes jahr dauern bis es gedispellt wird... biste feuermage solltest keine probleme haben... biste arkan haste eh gewonnen 
Stunnt dich.. aha hast 405abhärtung aber kein medaillion oder wie?Kein Eisblock nein nartürlich nicht.

Das soll jetzt kein flame sein aber ehrlich ein mage kann gegen nen pala nur verlieren wenn er bubble ready hatt oder der mage sauschlecht ist.


----------



## Crystania (7. November 2008)

Neulich in Zul Aman. Wir hatten gildeninter nur einen Deftank, mussten also einen Random mitnehmen. Der war wohl am Server ganz gut bekannt.... Season 3 Schultern, Season 4 Schwert.. hat auch mit dem Equip offtanken können. Er kam als letzter in TS als wir schon drin waren. Er spricht etwas... eine 13jährige "Jungenstimme".. ich bekam als Gildenmeister 6 Whispers mit "Kiddy" und der Raid konnte sich nicht mehr halten vor lachen. 

Ist ja nicht schlimm das er vll vermutet nur 13 ist, nur wenn man einen mit Epicsbehängten Tauren Krieger vor sich hat und dann so eine Stimme kommt ist das schon komisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Crystania


----------



## TvP1981 (7. November 2008)

maselevic schrieb:


> ich hab wow seit 2 jahren bin nicht süchtig und habe noch keinen einzigen 70er das ist mal richtig kurios



Das ist wirklich kurios


----------



## Taoru (7. November 2008)

1. Nackt-Party in der U-Bahn
Ich war mal mit einem Horde Kollegen in der Tiefenbahn dumm rumsitzen. 
Nach 5 Minuten kamen plötzlich von allen Seiten nackte Allianzler in allen Variationen und haben mit uns getanzt.
Da wir nette Hordler sind haben wir natürlich mitgefeiert und uns gewundert was in den Köpfen der Allianzler wohl los ist. *g*

2. Lachflash in Spanien
Gut... das war so. Wir wollten ZA weitermachen weil wir wegen ein paar Ausfällen nach dem H4xxlord aufhören mussten. 5 Leute waren schon drinnen, alle im TS. Plötzlich geht der Realm-Server down. Kollegen wollen sich aus der Ini porten, ich öffne schnell das Tor und reiße im Kamikaze-Stil alle in den Tod. Geist freigelassen. Disconnect. 
Im TS:
1:"Danke Taoru... Und was machen wir jetzt?"
2:"Ich hab ne Idee hehe"
3:"Oha, jetzt kommts..."
2:"Also wir gehn alle auf nen andern Realm und machen nen Wettbewerb wer sich den hässlichsten Char erstellt!"
1:"Ohja am besten auf einen spanischen."
4:"Ihr seid doch alle krank..."

Gesagt getan, Chars erstellt. 
Dann laufen wir erstmal durch die Gegend, legen mit vereinten Kräften den mächtigen Level 10 Eber und betreten die spanische Stadt namens Orgrimmar... seltsam.
Nach einigen Gesprächen im Handelschat, von wegen wir seien hier nur im Urlaub weil Spanien so schön sei, gehen wir aus der Stadt raus um wieder sinnlos rumzulaufen und das Land zu genießen.
Auf halben Weg nach Razorhill begegnen uns 5 nackte Tauren, als wir neben ihnen stehen bleiben fragen sie:"Na, Ambossar down?"
Folge ist ein großer Lachflash im TS.

Und das war mein schönstes Urlaubserlebnis.
Moment... gings überhaupt darum?

MfG
Tao


----------



## Werfloh (7. November 2008)

Ich letztens durchs Schattenmondtal geflogen mit meinm Jäger als mich nen Pala angriff indem er sich in der Luft fallen ließ und glaube Richturteil einsetzte( War nicht in allzu großer Höhe^^). Ich denke mir, so ein Depp und fliege höher als er plötzlich wieder kommt mich anguckt und mir einfällt was er vor hat: Richturteil und dann Bubble. Da kommt mir die glorreiche Idee ihm die Bubble per einlullendem Schuss zu entfernen. Also er lässt sich fallen macht Richturteil und Bubble, ich lass mich fallen setze einlullenden Schuss ein. Leider klappte mein Plan nicht und ich habe irgendeinen anderen mag. Effekt entfernt^^ Am Ende lag ich dann tot vor ihm und er hat mich ausgelacht^^( Ich hatte leider vergessen meinen Fallschirmmantel anzulegen^^)


----------



## Anduris (7. November 2008)

Mir kommts eher rüber , dass du uns sagen willst, wie imba Paladine sind, anstatt Geschichten von uns zu hören... xD


----------



## Crystania (7. November 2008)

> Auf halben Weg nach Razorhill begegnen uns 5 nackte Tauren, als wir neben ihnen stehen bleiben fragen sie:"Na, Ambossar down?"



Bin auch von Ambossar.. Allerdings die aus meiner Gilde haben sich nackte Untote erstellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (7. November 2008)

Ich habe mal auf dem BG ein Eichhörnchen erschlagen.
Das war kurios. 
Ich dachte mir, auf jeden fall einen Beitrag wert hier.


----------



## Kujasann (7. November 2008)

^^ ganz lustige geschichten dabei *g*
hab uach eine :

ich mit meinem (damals) level 53 schammy und meinen beiden RL kollegen level 54 mage und level 54 dudu in den östlichen pestländern ein bischen am questen ich war derzeit ele geskillt weil ich es mal ausprobieren wollte, hatte aber für das level sehr gutes enhancer eq. ich also da mit meinen leuten am mobs schnetzeln und sehe nur ausm augenweinkeln einen kettenblitzt der mich und meine kameraden kritisch trifft! Die ursache war ein level 57 draenei schammy der (ebenfalls ele geskillt) anscheinend mal lust hatte nen paar hordis zu ganken.
Da ich nun nich wircklich mit guten equip gesegnet war war ich dann auch in 2 schlägen down . Meine freunde hatten schnell geschalltet und es hat nich lange gesauert da hatte der feinldiche schammy nen pyro im gesicht und ne katze am hintern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dies wiederholte sich dann noch ein 2 mal also er hat mich gekillt und wurde dann von meinen kumpels umgenatzt .
Als er dann auf einmal verschwand und ich kurz darauf von einem level 1 ork krieger mit dem weundervollen namen "unfair" angeflamt wurde ich wäre zu feige für einen vernünftigen kampf 1on1 sodass ich ihm erstmal erkären musste das mein eq nicht auf dem tollsten stand sei und mich die 4 level unterschied doch etwas stören würden. Lange rede kurzer sinn ich machte mit ihm aus das wir uns wieder treffen und uns fair duellieren. Ich also umgeskillt und mein "imba" eq ausgepackt, naja also ich glaube er hat 4-5 schläge mit meinen äxten ausgehalten bis er zu boden gin ^^ als ich das dann 3 mal wiederholte um ihm zu beweisen das ich nicht nur crit luck hatte gab er dann leztenendes auf nd questete weiter. Ich hab mit mit meinen kollegen dann noch einen spass draus gemacht und der mage hat immer den mob gesheept den er gerade angreifen wollte ^^


----------



## Kankru (7. November 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> was willst du nun hören?
> 
> l2p oder imbadin?
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## theduke666 (7. November 2008)

Kujasann schrieb:


> ^^ ganz lustige geschichten dabei *g*
> hab uach eine :
> ...
> hatte aber für das level sehr gutes enhancer eq.
> ...


Es wird immer kurioser hier -.-
Aber nicht im mindesten lustig...


----------



## Anser (7. November 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> _Im TS:_
> Krieger: "Wer hat mich denn mit INT gebufft vorhin ?"
> Wir waren grad auf dem Flug mit unseren Greifen nach Nethersturm.
> Mage: "Kannste doch wegklicken"
> ...



sehr geil mußte doch Tatsache lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberbutcher (7. November 2008)

Hunteritem?!       


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (7. November 2008)

Schön und Gut wenn dies hier kein Mimi-Thread sein "soll".

Aber da du nichteinmal fähig bist mit einem Pvp Mage einen Pala down zu kriegen, (Ich denke jeder Mage kriegt es hin einen Pala zu killen, sogar ich mit meinem Pve Equipp) frage ich mich ob der Pala nicht einfach "Skill" hatte ? ..

Sorry, du darfst mir das jetzt nicht böse nehmen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3.5k Crit hast du glaube ich gesagt?... Das ist ja tröstlich wenig..
Aber das kommt halt auf das Equip und Skillung an.. und mit Pvp-Equip hat man sowiso keine Stats.. also lassen wir das mal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich meine nur, es sollte jedem Mage möglich sein einen Pala zu killen.. ok, vielleicht verliert man das ein oder andere mal, evt. auch gegen einen Pala der unter dem eigenen Lvl ist.

Aber so allgemein betrachtet, hast DU sicher auch schon Palas umgenatzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



Ach ja, zu dem Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:

Kuriose Dinge?..

Hmm.. mir fällt leider gerade nichts ein.. ausser das wir ein Gnom-Fest auf einem anderen Realm veranstaltet hatten, als unserer Down war ^^.

Und das kurioseste.. der Pala unserer Gilde hat Archimonde von 10% an, ganz alleine gekillt.. da unser gesamter Raid schon gestorben war xD (War vor dem Nerf-Patch).

Ach ja.. es war ein HEAL Pala..

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xCyrex (7. November 2008)

Ich wurde mal in Gnomeregan da wo die Steine einstürzen eingesperrt^^. Wegen mir war der run dann auch vorbei xD.


----------



## Philipp23 (7. November 2008)

Wenn ein 67er Pala nen 64 er schami 68 er dudu und nen 66er Schurken zerlegt. Gibts eigentl. nur 2 ausreden. Entweder habt ihr 0 skill oder ihr wart Afk...


----------



## Halthiruil (7. November 2008)

Vor ein paar Monaten, als ich noch meinen Ally gespielt habe, war die Allianz im PvP ma wieder grottenschlecht. Ich geh ins Arathibecken. Als die Hälfte des Kampfes vorüber war(wir haben sowieso verloren), springt auf einmal ein nackter Ally herum...

Da dachte ich: " Kein Wunder das wir immer verlieren."
Hab dann noch weiter gemacht bis Ende war und bin off gegangen. 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (7. November 2008)

Achja nicht zu vergessen ist die Tatsache, dass ich damals zu classic zeiten richtig übermüdet mit UBRS gegangen bin. 

Alles lief super, bis zum Ende... Ich merkte öfters, wie ich in den Sekundenschlaf fiel und immer wieder erwachte. Doch dann kam mein Einschlaf-Urteil. Kurz vor Drakki hieß es alle gehen nochmal fix pipi. Mein Kopf senkte sich und als ich ihn wieder hob: "Argh, Disconnect!". 2. Blick: "Argh, es ist hell?!" Gleich darauf eingeloggt und ins ts gegangen. Dort wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ich wohl afk gegangen wäre und nicht mehr zurückkam. Zu 9. hatten sie Drakki auf 2 oder 3% runter und sich natürlich sehr geärgert, da ich ja afk daneben saß mit dem Hinweis, es wären meine 2% gewesen (kleine Spitze gegen mein Brainafk ^^) .
Ich schilderte dann das ganze aus meiner Sicht und die Sache wurde vergeben, aber niemals vergessen. Was haben wir darüber gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elegost (7. November 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> was willst du nun hören?
> 
> l2p oder imbadin?
> 
> ...


Deine kuriose geschichte vllt ?


----------



## Heidenherz (7. November 2008)

Crystania schrieb:


> Bin auch von Ambossar.. Allerdings die aus meiner Gilde haben sich nackte Untote erstellt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bei uns warns 15 Nackte Orcs aufn Englischen Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowzockerforfun (7. November 2008)

ich hab letztens mit meinen pala 3 leute aleine gegänkt und einen pvp mage


----------



## Mace (7. November 2008)

Als ich mit meinem Pala in Nagrand am questen war, (level 65) kam ein 68ger Gnom Mage zu mir und versuchte mich zu töten.Da ich mitleid mit ihm hatte da der Pala im moment ja so Overpowert ist, ging ich zu ihm hin gab ihm ne Buße und benutzte das emote /nein.
Der Mage lerne wohl nichts draus und griff mich wieder an.Darauf hin gabs einen Hammer der Gerechtigkeit und wieder ein /nein.
Nachdem er mich dann wieder angriff, schlug ich ihn auf ca 3%hp..Was den mage aber nicht daran hinderte mich zu sheepen und mir einen Pyroblast reinzuhaun.Da ich Auge um Auge mitgeskillt habe, fiel er augrund seines kritischen Treffers gegen mich um. (Er bekommt 10% seines kritischen Schadens gegen mich zurück)

Kurz darauf griff mich der Mage nochmal an aber diesmal hatte er einen 70ger Schurken mitgebracht.Nachdem ich dann tot war kam nur: 

S*** spuckt auf euch.
S*** lacht euch aus.


----------



## ChanceW (7. November 2008)

ich einmal desolace mit meinem 35er (oder so) priest, hab ganz gemütlich gequestet... dann war da ein 27er hordler, mit pvp und und ich dachte mir "ach den kill ich mal". natürlich hab ich den auch schnell gekillt... dann hab ich weiter gequestet, kommt aufeinmal ein 35er priest, und greift mich an... war fast tot, mache erneuerung und renne weg... bin durch ganz desolace gelaufen, er verfolgte mich immernoch... dann an der 'grenze' dacht ich mir ich greif doch auch mal an.. dann hab ich ihn angegriffen, er macht schild und erneurung und rennt vor mir weg... bis ans andere ende von desolace xD
das war so genial^^ nach einer stunde dann hatte er mich gekillt... aber ich hab mich totgelacht xD

und ich war mal durchn lagg unter shattrath mitm flugmount... einfach aufs flugmount, bei aldor/seher bei diesem aufzug dann mitm aufzug runter fahren (wenn pc dann laggt) einfach richtung boden fliegen und mit etwas glück is man unter der erde ;D


----------



## Telbion (7. November 2008)

Karazhan- Theater-Event:

Rotkäppchen:  Wir haben im Ts die Taktik geklärt und das Event gestartet.

Kurz darauf im TS eine kräftige männliche Stimme (von unserem Main-Tank):

"Mist...ich bin Rotkäppchen...Helft mir!"

Also das Zusammenspiel von Akkustik und Optik war situationsbedingt einfach nur geil. ^^

Grüße
Telb


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (7. November 2008)

ok ich hab auch ma eine geschichte..vlt nmicht soo lustig für euch aber wir haben damals schön gefeiert^^

muss kurz ausholfen dazu^^
also es wurde mal wieder XR angegriffen von den allies ( noch classic zeit)...naja und da wir als gilde nix besseres zu tun hatten, sind wir natürlich zum flieger nach og und richtung XR losgeeiert...so 5-6 leute oder so, keine ahnung wieviele genau aber... da gab es einen schurken in unseren reihen, der durch und durch pvp fanatiker war/ist...ich muss dazu sagen das er anfangs ein allie war und erst später zur horde kam ( was wichtig ist für die folgende kuriosität^^)...naja und nun zur eigentlich geschichte...

wir sind alle wild am fliegen..ist ja nicht sehr weit nach XR von OG aus..auf einmal..der schurke offline...hm...im ts  wird gefargt..."ey was´n los...angst bekommen?"
daraufhin der schurke:
" ach wat...ich hab ebend unter mir nen allie gesehen...und da hab ich schnell "/exit greif" einegegeben"
lautes lachen im ts..."wenn du schon exit eingibst dann wenigstens /exit windreittier"

das kann er sich heute noch anhören von uns...war echt coole aktion^^

logischer weise das man /exit das spiel verlässt aber keinesfallss den "greif"...

shice auf fehler ...hab zu tun auf arbeit^^


----------



## Lonesmage (7. November 2008)

es war einmal, vor langer zeit, ein schöner früher nachmittag, als ich mir dachte: "hey! gehste mal mit ner random gruppe in die dampfkammer heroisch". am anfang lief es nicht so gut, weshalb ich scherzhaft meinte, dass wir uns beeilen müssen, in 14 (?) stunden ist reset... nach einem wipe kam ein spieler plötzlich nicht mehr in die ini rein. sein schlüssel war weg... huch? naja, er hat sich halt einen neuen geholt. wir standen gerade an dem ersten / einen der ersten bosse, als das spiel plötzlich nicht mehr reagierte und 3 spieler einen disconnect hatten. der tank und der heiler haben den boss dann irgendwie alleine geschafft. über 10 minuten dafür gebraucht. wir wollten zur unterstützung wieder mit rein rennen in die ini, wurden aber wegen dem laufenden boss kampf wieder rausgekickt. und kamen dann nicht mehr ins spiel. und die die den boss down gezergt haben, konnten nicht looten. etwas später gingen die server für stunden down. danach haben sich dann 4 der 5 leute wieder gefunden, die hälfte der 14 stunden war schon um, und wir haben noch einen random hinzu geholt. nun lief es besser. aber beim endboss hatten wir dann erneut einen wipe. wir sind also wieder rein gerannt... naja ein teil von uns... doch was war das? da waren plötzlich leute in der instanz, die nicht zu unserer gruppe gehörten? andere gruppenmitglieder kamen nicht rein, die ini sei voll... das ende vom lied: der, der erst nicht wieder online kam, hat dann trotz id eine neue gruppe aufgemacht als leader und damit den anderen unsere id mitvererbt. wir haben uns dann geeinigt, dass wir weiter machen dürfen, aber die anderen haben halt ihre id für den tag verschossen gehabt.... also gings weiter... 3 stunden vor ablauf der zeit war der endboss down. ein 11 stunden run.


----------



## luXz (7. November 2008)

Naja vor langer Zeit bei nem Gildentreffen war im TS ein etwa 11-12 Jahre alter Junge der irgentwie laut reingerufen hat:

"Mein Onkel hat den Hammer von Ragnaros!"

Einfach geil klang das^^


----------



## waterboy94 (7. November 2008)

hmmm.. mir is auch mal witziges passiert aber was war das doch nur...=)

achja...auf meinem server Blackhand gabs mal nen angriff auf og. Ich bin vor og gegangen hab so ca. 12 allis gesichtet :

2 warris 4schurken 3priester und 3 mages ..

ich hab mich ausgezogen (sry meinen Pala) und habe darauf mit den beiden kriegern getantzt,sie tanzten mit und schon hatten wir ne kleine "party".

das nur nebenbei aber wieso ich das tat war nicht nur aus fun ich hab das mit ein paar aus og abgemacht.

ok ich tanze mit allis = allis abgelenkt , lachen und tanzen alle mit . mindestens 6 t6 schurken sind an den allis und an mir vorbeigeschlichen und haben magier + priester gestunnt dazu kamen dann nochein paar palas priester und mages aus og gerannt und haben die anderen allis platt gemacht !!

das coole war ja das ich von nem schurken 30 g bekommen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meineren (7. November 2008)

Bis auf n paar Dösels hab ich herrlich gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (7. November 2008)

Olynth schrieb:


> Eventuell nächstes ma informieren?
> 1. Wenn du als mage nen loweren pala nicht tobekommst machst echt was falsch!
> 2. So wie du es hier schreibst kanns garned vorgefallen sein:
> Um instant heal zu bekommen muss göttlicher sturm gecrittet haben oder Kreuzfahrerstoß kanns aber ned sein wenn du er doch vorher garnicht an dich rankam.
> ...




einer aus meiner gilde, ein sehr guter hexer, mit abh. 448, wurde auch schon von nem pala mit zwei lvl unter ihm mal kurz über den jordan geschickt


----------



## Ciid (7. November 2008)

morgens um halb 4 (!) mal meinen ally-krieger im gasthaus vom loch modan eingeloggt, da macht sich doch direkt neben mir ein ud-schurke grad am wirt zu schaffen - um diese unchristliche zeit! ein "kek" hat er noch rausgebracht, aber der wirt, ich und noch paar npc's waren dann doch zu viel für ihn. tat mir direkt leid der kleine, hat aber sicher auch nicht damit gerechnet das sich um diese zeit direkt neben ihm jemand einloggt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in warsong mal mitm schurken grad noch so mit paar hp's in den verstohlenheitsmodus und in ein entlegenes gebüsch zum reggen gerettet. nachdem ich wieder 3/4 bei gesundheit bin, kommt nicht nen hordler, glaub nen hexer wars, ebenfalls mit nur noch paar hp's genau in MEIN gebüsch gerannt um ebenfalls zu reggen und sich vorm kampfgetümmel zu verstecken. gesehen hat er mich natürlich nicht, war ja immer noch im stealth. saß dann noch ne weile ahnungslos neben mir im gebüsch, aber dann musste ich ihn einfach doch umhaun den armen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malygos (7. November 2008)

Letztens nem Kumpel von mir passiert .
Der war grade Höllenfeuerbollwerk mit seinem Healer
Grp bestand aus :
Mage
Hexer
Schurke 
Paladin ( Mein Kumpel )
Paladin ( Tank )

So nachdem sie es nach gefühlten 100 Wipes endlich zum ersten Boss geschafft hatten wunderte sich mein Bekannter
warum den der Tank  beim Boss ca nach  2 Schlägen down war.

Also schnell nach dem Rezzen den Pala angeguckt und was muste er sehn ?
Der Pala war full  LEDER equipt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Er ihn dann natürlich sofort angewispert warum er denn Leder trage antwortet er zurück:
"Das ist mein DMG EQ kenst du das nicht  du Noob ?

Nach 2 Min war der Pala gekickt und mit einem neuen Tank gings dann problemlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Ich will damit nicht sagen das alle Palas so sind  ^^ Kenne auch n paar Hunter  die auf + Heal würfeln und Schurken die auf Platte Bedarf machen  also nicht böse sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (7. November 2008)

palas sind schon stark geworden...

aba gegen nen 67 pala  als 70er mage zu verlieren is arm .......
was willste mit dem thread bezwecken außer mimimi ??^^


----------



## Georan (7. November 2008)

Ich bezweifle das sich das so zugetragen hat, aber naja du musst wohl auch iwie ziemlich schlecht sein...
war nicht mals witzig


----------



## disco_0711 (7. November 2008)

mir ist mal ein nackter Ork 2h in Shat hinterhergelaufen, war irgendwie lustig. hihi.


----------



## Rantja (7. November 2008)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Ich liebe deine Kommentare...für mich bist du DER PÖSE User
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der echte Pöse User liest den Thread aber vorher, bevor er sinnfrei kommentiert!



healyeah666 schrieb:


> ich bin mal diese instanz da höllenfeuer bollwerk oda so auf jedenfall das zweite da gegangen mit meiner gilde soweit so gut beim bosskampf mit den ittern da gewipet hmm mal ucken ... oh ! die kann man ja angreifenen da mussten wa i-wie nur drei grps killen sonst auch net viel passiert



Was wolle?


Kurios finde ich immer die Leute die beim Beitritt der Gruppe erstmal fragen wer den tankt... Wenn man 3 Stoffis und 2 Palas in der Gruppe hat, heilt doch sicher der Pala mit den knapp 5k Mana und den 14k leben... Oder etwa nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jemira (7. November 2008)

Hatte auch ne kuriose Geschichte: Hab nach einem Bg noch angefangen die Angelquest zu machen. Da ich keine Lust hatte die 5min abzuwarten bis der pvp Buff verschwindet bin ich also in die Zangramarschen geflogen und hab angefangen zu angeln (hatte ja damal mehr oder weniger s1 voll s2 gabs noch nicht). Plötzlich tauch hinter mir ein Schurcke auf und fängt an mich zu klopfen... naja blinzeln, Eiselementar raus und erstmal Eisblock... noch am Leben, mein Ele hat inzwischen den Schurcken einiges an Leben genommen+gezwungen seinen Mantel zu benutzen. Als dann der Eisblock weg war wurde es knapp, konnte ihn dann doch killn und überlebte das ganze mit 200 Leben :-)
Übrigens die ganze Zeit hatte ich die Angel angelegt^^


----------



## Rantja (7. November 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> palas sind schon stark geworden...
> 
> aba gegen nen 67 pala  als 70er mage zu verlieren is arm .......
> was willste mit dem thread bezwecken außer mimimi ??^^




Lies den Thread dann weißt du es!!!


----------



## Klotzi (7. November 2008)

Vor einiger Zeit Random Raid Maggi....

Kein Problem alle in ruhe eingeladen so komme in TS man hört eine etwas kindliche stimme hervorrufen "hey wenn ihr portet macht ma alle Duell gegen mich" naja der Knüller kommt noch....

Grad drin fangen mit den trashmobs an hört man immer im TS sowas wie  "huuuuaaa" oder "aua das tat weh"......wer wars wieder der Schurke *Kindliche Stimme ausm TS*

Unten bei Maggi nach dreimaliger erklärung fragt der Schurke " Wieso ist kein Schwert über dem Großen da......?"..leichtes Schmunzeln im TS^^

nach zwei "huhaaaa" Wipes weil der Schurke kontinuirlich wärend des Kampfes reingefaselt hat "was soll ich machen?" Fragte der *noch* ruhige Raidleiter den Schurken

"Wo hast du den Schurken eigentlich her? und wieso musst du eigentlich soviel brabbeln, könntest du dich bitte zusammenreissen."

Schurke: " Den Schurken habe ich von meinem Papa geschenkt bekommen er hat ihn hochgezogen und ihn mir dann Geschenkt, ich hab aber noch nen 21er Magier"......................oO


Lange rede kurzer sinn er wurde direkt nach dem nächsten Wipe gekickt, gebannt und auffe IgnoreListe des gesamten Raids gesetzt.
Lustigerweise haben wir sofortig daraufhin Maggi gelegt.
Mein längster Maggi Raid 3 einhalb Stunden xD




Meine Kurioseste Geschichte aus WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earthhorn (7. November 2008)

ChanceW schrieb:


> und ich war mal durchn lagg unter shattrath mitm flugmount... einfach aufs flugmount, bei aldor/seher bei diesem aufzug dann mitm aufzug runter fahren (wenn pc dann laggt) einfach richtung boden fliegen und mit etwas glück is man unter der erde ;D



geht als dudu / krieger bzw ingi noch einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein paar bestimmte npc´s anchargen und fertig .... (dudu mit flugform ist halt sicherer ^^)


----------



## ChAkuz@ (7. November 2008)

Es war ein mal eine lvl. 22 Magierin im Rotkammgebirge die die Quests mit den Murlocs machte, wo man Flossen und noch i-was von denen braucht.^^

Auf einmal sah ich einen Gefährten der die selben Quests hatte. Nun, da er gerade von 3 Gegnern attackiert wurde dachte ich mir so nett wie ich bin: "Helf ich dem kleinen Paladin mal." Als der Kampf dann entschieden war dankte mir der Pala nicht eher im Gegenteil. Er sagte mir sowas in der Art: "Man such dir doch deine eigenen Gegner!!". Gut, dachte ich mir und schon sah ich wieder den Pala mit 3 Gegnern im Rücken. Ich war wieder so freundlich und half ihm noch einmal und rettete ihm somit seinen, ich will nicht sagen, Arsch. Danach pöbelte er mich nochmal an. 

Gut also ging ich weiter und aufeinmal ein Whisper von dem Pala: "Kannst du mir bitte Manaflaschen machen?" Ich machte ihm also seine Manaflaschen, oder in meiner Sprache etwas zu trinken. Eine gefühlte halbe Minute später hat der Pala aufeinmal 4 Mobs am Hintern kleben.  Ich wollte ihm helfen, doch mein geistreicher Verstand sagte mir: "Er will nicht das du ihm hilfst, also lassen ihn verrecken!!!" Gesagt, getan. Dann kam noch ein Whisper vom Pala und sein Captain Capslock schrie: "WARUM HAST DU MIR NICHT GEHOLFEN???"

Hab mich echt kaputt gelacht xD


----------



## Gundasson (7. November 2008)

Hab da auch noch einen:

Vorweg bin auf nem PvE Server, also alles etwas ruhiger hier.

Also ich bin gerade mit meinem kleinen Magier in Nagrand angekommen so lvl 64-65 halt und hab angefangen die Killquest von den Jäger zu machen 30 Elekks hier 30 Grollhufe da usw. Bin so bei meinem 5ten oder 6ten Grollhuf Feuerball rein und plumps das Ding fällt um, im ersten moment ich so WOW das war aber nen netter Krit, also hin und looten. Kaum gelootet hör ich son kratzendes Geräusch aus dem Grollhuf welcher dann auch verschwindet und an seiner Stelle steht nen lvl 70 Kätzchen mit Hörnern. Dachte mir so >hm der wird wohl Leder farmen, was solls< und lauf Richtung nächstem Grollhuf. In der zwischenzeit hatte der Druide aus Katze zurück in Caster geswitscht und nen Petkätzchen beschworen, wieder zurück in Katze und lief mir hinter her. Bin dann beim nächsten Mob angekommen seh ich Kätzchen in Stealth gehen und das Petkätzchen Richtung Mob laufen >der will mir doch jetzt nich den Mob klaun< dacht ich so, aber weit gefehlt ich caste meinen Feuerball, der schlägt ein und dann wieder bäng Katze gibt den ollen Huf den Rest. Ich wieder hin gelootet er wieder gekürschnert.

Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wir haben das Spielchen dann auch noch mit den Rocs, den Talbuks und den "besseren" Varianten von den drein gemacht. Kam mir zwar die ganze Zeit vor wie in der Twighlight Zone, aber Fun war es.

(Hier sollte das hin *duck*)


----------



## Genker (7. November 2008)

Gundasson schrieb:


> Hab da auch noch einen:
> 
> Vorweg bin auf nem PvE Server, also alles etwas ruhiger hier.
> 
> ...



hmm irgendwie kommt mir das aus einem anderen Thread bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vahel (7. November 2008)

Da fällt mir auch eine Gescichte von meinem Hexer ein , damals noch lvl 36 am hochland questen.
Kamen 3 allys an lvl 42-46 schamane schurke magier ich dachte mir .. nett lächeln und winken..
Tja hat nix gebracht war schon gesheept..Gut sterb ich ehrenhaft einer soll sterben!
Also insi benutzt leerwandler bubbel dotts auf alle..
als ich den letzten zu gedottet hatte war der mage down und ich konnte mir ein grinsen nicht verkneifen.
Also fear auf schami damit er net healen kann und shadowbolt auf schurke.
Dieser hatte danach 5% noch ein versengen er war down.
Dann kam der schami er starb , setzte ankh ein killte mich ich setzte SS ein und killte ihn.
Das war meine kuriose Gesichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß
Valle


----------



## Marzani (7. November 2008)

Gerade erst heute ereignete sich:

Eine kleine Level 63er Hordenmagierin (meine Eine) questet auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel und erledigt gerade auf
etwas unkonventionelle Weise die "zünde die Leuchtfeuer an"-Quest (3 Feuerschalen entzünden, die von vielen
Steinsichelwelpen umgeben sind). Faul wie ich bin kokle ich mir den Weg nicht frei, sondern zünde die Eisbarriere,
den Manaschild und laufe los, von Fackel zu Fackel. Die 3. ist entzündet, ich habe noch etwa 600 Hitpoints, stürmt
ein menschlicher Paladin (PvP-Server) vom Himmel, hüpft von seinem epischen Flattermann und greift mich an.
Ich war so verdattert, dass ich mich nichtmal gewehrt habe, sondern einfach wartete, bis er die 600 Hitpoints mit
VIER SCHLÄGEN (!!) heruntergeprügelt hat. Okay... man hat Paladine übel generft, aber das war schon herb.
Ich musst' so lachen; habe mit dem zweiten Account eingeloggt und ihn bemitleidet.
Nunja, keine 10 Minuten später, die nächste Quest, ein Pala auf rotem Epicgreif stürmt auf mich nieder. Diesmal
hab' ich volle Hitpoints und mehr als die Hälfte an Mana. Passt. Frostnova, Kältekegel, blink, Frostbolt, Frostbolt,
*pling* Kostenloser Instantfeuerball, Feuerschlag, Kältekegel - Pala tot. Beim Licht der Sonne, was ein Glück, 
dass ich nicht einmal verfehlt habe. Nun, der Paladin verlässt den Körper und zwei Sekunden später liegt sein
Skelett dort. Er war also beim Geistheiler. Nunja, fast hätt's mich dann auch noch erwischt, weil ich vor lauter 
Lachen die Familie Brühschlammer übersehen hab, die gerade des Weges zog... 
Meine Herr'n. Die armen Palas. Der besonders. Holt sich eine blutige Nase beim Versuch, einen 63er (!!einself)
zu ganken. Das muss doch mal am Ego bohren. :>


----------



## oens (7. November 2008)

also vorweg...ich habe oftmals die angwohnheit während des spiels auf den desktop zu switchen um dort irgendwelche questbeschreibungen oder so zu lesen. da ich im fenstermodus zocke bleibt wow im hintergrund offen...

ich war mal (als mein druide noch auf Kel´Thuzad (PvP-Realm) war) in nagrand am questen und hatte mir infos für ne quest gesucht und dachte mir "bleib am besten mal in Fluggestalt ausser reichweite der schusswaffen u.s.w. in der luft"...nun hatte allerdings ein n811-druide die idee mich mit seinem mondfeuer zu bombadieren da die fluggestalt und mondfeuer ja instant sind und ich so hoch am himmel war das er gefahrlos wieder switchen konnte bevor er aufschlägt...ich weiss nicht wie oft er mich befeuert hat bis ich es bemerkt habe aber ich war schon derbe angeschlagen. ich habe dann einfach den nächsten angriff abgewartet und habe dann meine fluggestalt fast zeitgleich wie der andere verlassen...ende vom lied war das er aufgeschlagen ist und ich gerade noch so rechtzeitig out of battle war und mich in die fluggestalt retten konnte...auf alle fälle bekam ich ein paar momente später einen whisper von einem gm es hätte sich jemand beschwert das ich die spielmechanik ausgenutzt hätte um ihn zu killen...

das war das kurioseste was mir widerfahren ist


----------



## Elkora (7. November 2008)

Olynth schrieb:


> Eventuell nächstes ma informieren?
> 1. Wenn du als mage nen loweren pala nicht tobekommst machst echt was falsch!
> 2. So wie du es hier schreibst kanns garned vorgefallen sein:
> Um instant heal zu bekommen muss göttlicher sturm gecrittet haben oder Kreuzfahrerstoß kanns aber ned sein wenn du er doch vorher garnicht an dich rankam.
> ...




zu 2.) Instant Heal kann auch Handauflegen gewesen sein...
Und wegen Thema Insignie.. Menschenfähigkeit gegen CC hat denselben CD wie die Insignie und war somit wohl auch auf CD ^^


----------



## NöNö1 (7. November 2008)

Random Raid Gruul. Ein Schurke das 1. mal dabei.

Ich wisper ihn an, das er beim Versteinergedöns Mantel der Schatten nutzen sollte um sich frei bewegen zu können.
Antwort: "... den hab ich nicht mit..."

Kein Kommentar


----------



## L-MWarFReak (7. November 2008)

oens schrieb:


> also vorweg...ich habe oftmals die angwohnheit während des spiels auf den desktop zu switchen um dort irgendwelche questbeschreibungen oder so zu lesen. da ich im fenstermodus zocke bleibt wow im hintergrund offen...
> 
> ich war mal (als mein druide noch auf Kel´Thuzad (PvP-Realm) war) in nagrand am questen und hatte mir infos für ne quest gesucht und dachte mir "bleib am besten mal in Fluggestalt ausser reichweite der schusswaffen u.s.w. in der luft"...nun hatte allerdings ein n811-druide die idee mich mit seinem mondfeuer zu bombadieren da die fluggestalt und mondfeuer ja instant sind und ich so hoch am himmel war das er gefahrlos wieder switchen konnte bevor er aufschlägt...ich weiss nicht wie oft er mich befeuert hat bis ich es bemerkt habe aber ich war schon derbe angeschlagen. ich habe dann einfach den nächsten angriff abgewartet und habe dann meine fluggestalt fast zeitgleich wie der andere verlassen...ende vom lied war das er aufgeschlagen ist und ich gerade noch so rechtzeitig out of battle war und mich in die fluggestalt retten konnte...auf alle fälle bekam ich ein paar momente später einen whisper von einem gm es hätte sich jemand beschwert das ich die spielmechanik ausgenutzt hätte um ihn zu killen...
> 
> das war das kurioseste was mir widerfahren ist




also die geschichte finde ich wirklich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erinnert mich ein bisschen an das Athene video, wo der Schamene immer zu ihm fliegt und ihn schock, und einmal floegt er dann höher und der schamane machts nochmal fällt zu tief und stibrt XD


----------



## Angelkizz (7. November 2008)

also das kurioseste was mir passiert is ... 

ich spiele 70 hunter der treff geskillt is ... ich will nen mob killen  mach salve ... plötzlich stirbt nen mensch schurke und nachtelfdruide die wohl den selben mob töten wollten ...

was ich nur nit verstehe is warum die mich nit angegriffen haben ...

aba mir mir war es egal ... ich fands witzig

edith sagt : ich spiele horde (troll)


----------



## Oliver.P (7. November 2008)

Ich sage nur battleground.

Wo die lustigsten Sachen passieren ist im BG.


----------



## Pcasso (7. November 2008)

nochmal an alle....
1) nein es ist kein mimimithread meinerseits und jeder der seit längerer zeit meine posts verfolgt weiss, dass ich gg mimimi threads bin und auch schon einen anti mimi thread erstellt habe wo blizz auch ma für arbeit gelobt wird..........
2) scheinbar sind immer noch ein recht grosser teil der leute hier nicht imstande zu lesen und daher nicht in der lage zu begreifen, dass selbst wenn ich wie ihr sagt 0 skill habe, trotzdem noch spass am spiel habe trotz einer niederlage....kennt ihr nicht? denk ich mir....man hörts herraus....
3) natürlich habe ich eine insignie, aber wenn man die nicht angelegt hat dann kann man die auch schlecht nutzen....hirn einschalten vorm schreiben.....tut weh manchmal??? müsst ihr durch.
4) einer hier wollt mich in schutz nehmen wegen dem mensch talent, bin undead, aber dank dir!!!
5) ich hab geschrieben jeder der sein l2p etc loswerden will soll woanders hingehen, das isn thread für storys net für die highskiller die nix besseres zu tun haben als besse rzu sein als die anderen...btw das istn forum, reden kann jeder, also labert net.......
zu 5.) wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil, also erst nochma die schulbank drücken bevor hier i-was grossartig rumgespackt wird
6) es sollen net unbedingt witzige storys werden wie einer meinte.....es soll AUCH um verwunderliche dinge 
>>>>Eigentlich bedeutet "kurios" soviel wie "seltsam" oder "absonderlich". Nun, auf Englisch heißt es "curious", und in der Rückübersetzung hat es plötzlich auch die Bedeutung von "neugierig" oder "wissbegierig".<<<<
7) big thx für alle die sich die mühe machen, LESEN, und sinnvolle beiträge abgeben


noch ne kleine randstory von meinem main
bin mit meinem priest durch loch modan gelaufen....unten im südlichen teil sind so minen, wo ein alli war.
ich dacht mir alles klar, probierste ma dein glück, problem an der sache, es waren noch 2 um die ecke die direkt herbeigeeilt kamen.
ich also ganz schnell die beine inne hand genommen und weggelaufen (obwohl ich paar lvl über ihnen war, jaja kacknap bla blubb, sucht euch sinnvolle hobbys) die allis kamen mir aber hinterher.
bin übers wasser mit levitieren und da die allis schwimmen mussten dachte ich mir ich hätt sie abgehängt.
fehlanzeige: etwas hitner mir tauchten wieder die roten schriften auf......sie sind hinter mir hergelaufen über die kleinen inseln wo die krokodile sind wo ich durchgerannt bin, als ich nach hinten geschaut habe nach kurzer zeit sah ich nur wie de rletzte alli gerade totgebissen wurde......mein glück, meine freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetingz 
pcasso - nera'thor

p.s. flame on....aber bitte woanders den kindergarten ausleben


----------



## Leox (7. November 2008)

es gibt genug noobs die voll pvp equipt rum latschen aber dann noch im forum heulen.. naja


----------



## Pcasso (7. November 2008)

Leox schrieb:


> es gibt genug noobs die voll pvp equipt rum latschen aber dann noch im forum heulen.. naja




lies den post über dir....sorry....lass ihn dir vorlesen


edith sagt: pcasso geht jetzt erstmal ins reallife.....was manch andere "pro-gamer" die im forum labern können auch mal ab und an tun sollten


----------



## KeoCeo (7. November 2008)

ganz ehrlich ich hab mit meim pala (vor dem pala nerf) nen season 2 hexer auseinander geterten^^

und das mit lvl 68 

aber das passiert jetzt au nimmer da der burst dmg genertf wurde


----------



## Floyder (7. November 2008)

Super thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war vor ein paar Jahren (zu 60er Zeiten) mal bei einem Kumpel und er hatte an diesem Abend einen BWL Raid.
Sie hatten die Instanz eigentlich clear, sind aber diesmal dauernd beim ersten Boss gewiped, als dann der Raidleader 
einen Heiler fragte, warum es nicht klappte, antwortete der Heiler im TS nur "Keine Ahnung... ICK BIN DOCH KOIN WUÄÄÄST".
Das war so unglaublich lustig, dass wir heute noch darüber lachen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Woche später, selber Kumpel, diesmal MC Raid. Ein Hexenmeister namens Snapp pullt ausversehen einen Kernhund, als alle noch reggen mussten.
Als dann alle gestorben waren, schrie einer im TS mit verstellter Stimme "BOAH SNAPP".
Da haben wir auch herbe lachen müssen...

Wahrscheinlich klingt das für euch nicht so lustig, aber wir lachen noch immer drüber.

Mfg,
Floyder


----------



## hey dude (7. November 2008)

Mir ist auch mal was sehr kurioses passiert. Also, ich war mit meinem 63er WL auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel am questen, hab grad "Die Schwelle zum Abgrund" gemacht. Dabei muss man son speziellen Dämonen töten, den ich mir mal aus Spass versklavt hab. Der hatte eine lustige Fähigkeit, mit der er Gegner zurückwerfen konnte. Ich guck mir grad so seine Fähigkeiten an, als ich plötzlich infight komme.
Ich sehe:

Oh, ein 70er Mage hat sich an mich rangeschlichen!

Oh, er castet Pyroblast!

Ich reagiere:

Todesmantel,
Dämon auf ihn hetzen,
wegrennen,
Fluch der Pein,
Verderbnis,
- der Mage ist aus Fear raus und Blinkt.
- Mage halbiert meine HP mit Versengen und Feuerschlag
instant geskilltes Schreckensgeheul (sehr nice für solche Aktionen^^),
Lebensentzug,
- der Mage rennt gefeart rum...

So! Ich stehe nun am Rand einer Klippe (unten ist aber noch Boden). Der Mage kommt nun angerannt,
ich kann nicht mehr weiter laufen. Den Gefallen tu ich ihm nicht, und lass mich noch umnatzen. Also springe ich
die Klippe runter (denn SS natürlich am Start), weil der Weg durch die Mobgruppen zurück nach Thrallmar zu lange gedauert hätte, etc.
Ich schlage am Boden auf und sehe verdutzt die Leiche vom Mage da liegen. OMFG?
Entweder, der Mage war so blöd und ist ausversehen runtergefallen, oder, die aus meiner Sicht wahrscheinlichere Variante:
Mein versklavter Dämon, hat ihn mit seiner speziellen Fähigkeit die Klippe runtergeschmissen! xD

made my day!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zagron (7. November 2008)

xCyrex schrieb:


> Ich wurde mal in Gnomeregan da wo die Steine einstürzen eingesperrt^^. Wegen mir war der run dann auch vorbei xD.


So wurde auch mal ein BRD-Run bei mir beendet, nachdem der Tank in der Arena hinter einem Gitter eingesperrt war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich noch sehr kurios fand und ich wohl so schnell nicht vergessen werde: Wir waren gildenintern in TDM heroisch, ab 50% wird Kael'Thas eine reine Konzentrationssache. Bei 20% sind Heiler und 2 DDs down, bei etwa 8-10% stirbt der letzte DD. Wir feuern natürlich unseren Tank im TS und Chat lautstark an, von wegen G-Steine nutzen, Heiltränke, Trinkets -> Hauptsache alles raushauen. Es wurde wirklich knapp, alle fieberten bis zur letzten Sekunde mit und dann tatsächlich: Kael'Thas down, unser Tank lebt mit genau 1 HP. Nicht 1% HP, nein, genau 1 HP. Zum Glück kein Debuff oder Dot oder so drauf, aber wir mussten sowieso laufen (Kriegertank).


----------



## wlfbck (7. November 2008)

Nepokat schrieb:


> also letzte Woche in Eisenschmiede,



Error, there is no "Eisenschmiede".


----------



## Hawk McCloud (7. November 2008)

Also da kurioseste was mir je passiert ist war wie folgt:

Such mit meinen Dudu ne gruppe für Bibi, fann erstaunlicher weise auch schnell eine. Unsere gruppenaufteilung war wie folgt 2 Dudu´s 1 Hexer und 1 Pala. Ich war mit meinen Dudu als dd beauftragt und pala als tank. So jetzt kommts der zweite dudu sollte heilen aber er stand zu 89 % nur daneben und hat geschaut wie die hp sinken, also musste ich spontan auch noch healen was, dazu würde da wir 3x gewipt sind (lacht ruhig oder mach sonst was war so).

Ich erstmal total ausgeraste im GC und gefragt was er die ganze zeit macht, keine Antwort von ihm. Hab mir dann mal so gedacht schaust dir mal so das equit an, lol nur weiße Teile und das als 33er dudu. Und ich bekam wieder keine antwort warum er keine besseren sachen hat.

Resultat des ganzen: Hexer leavt und kommt mit 70er dudu zurück und zieht uns.


----------



## Regash (7. November 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> aba gegen nen 67 pala  als 70er mage zu verlieren is arm .......



Wir wissen ja alle wir super, toll und imba ihr seid und das euch so etwas NIEMALS passieren könnte...

DAS ist MIMIMI! DAS nervt!

Sucht euch 'n anderen Thread, den ihr zusülzen könnt!

B2T:

Ich war leider nicht dabei, habe es nur erzählt bekommen!

Arathibecken, die Horde im Vormarsch. An der Brücke, die zum ersten Alli-Boss führt stehen massiv gedrängt Verteidiger. Ein Krieger, normalerweise MT, stürmt mit einem "Heilt mich!" an. Und, oh Wunder, die Allianzer nehmen den IQ von NPC an und lassen sich tanken!

1 Taurenkrieger mit Schild VS 15 Allianzer!

Es ging so lange gut, bis die ersten heiler OOM gingen. Ist ja nicht so, das die allis keinen Damage machen würden...

Ich hätte es zu gern gesehen!


----------



## Zul Slayer (7. November 2008)

Geht man mit seinem Lvl 70ger Human Hexer afk im Freiwindposten,
kommt wieder und merkt das ein Lvl 35 Taure einen nahezu gekillt hat.
Erstmal /jubeln auf ihn =)
Nix besonderes aber ich fands toll ^^


----------



## Rodanold (7. November 2008)

Ich hab 3 kleine Geschichten um euch zu erheitern.

fangen wir chronologisch an.

Mit meinem Pala in den verwüsteten Landen. 2 Spieler suchen noch Spieler um gemeinsam zu questen. Ich hab mich gemeldet, wurde geladen dann folgender Text im Gruppen-Chat.

Jäger: "Hey cool.. da vorne ist ein Drache. ich schau mal"
Mage:"Neeeiiinn".

Beide Lebensanzeichen mit einem Schlage weg.

Mage:"Schon mal was von nem World-Boss gehört? Darf ich vorstellen: World-Boss- Jäger,   Jäger -  World-Boss"


Waren dann noch ein paar schöne Stunden gemeinsames Questen. Mit viel Lachen.
-----------------------

Im Arathi-Becken als Gruppe. Alle im TS

Hexer, Jäger, Dudu und mein Pala.
kurzer Server-Down.
Wir haben uns wieder eingeloggt.
Ich:" Alle wieder da?"
Jäger:"Ja, aber ich schau irgendwie komisch aus" ... nachgeschaut... er hatte nix an..^^
Hexer:"Ja, ich bin da.... aber mein Wichtel is Offline"
Dudu:"Ich kann nicht mehr. " und in seinen Lachanfall sind wir alle mit reingefallen.
War aber auch zu komisch. NacKte Jäger, Krieger ohne Hosen usw.
Hat fast 5 Minuten gedauert bis wieder alles normal war.
---------------------------------

Ich stehe letztens mit meinem Krieger in SW rum und hab mit nem Freund gechattet.
WSP:" Willst du Kara heilen? Wie gut bist DU?"
meine Antwort:"Ja, ich kann Verband Lvl 13"
---> Gruppeninvite bekommen.
Ich wispere ihn an:"Seid wann können Krieger heilen?"
WSP:"Schon immer du Kacknoob" und als ich ihn fragen wollte, ob das sein Ernst sei
stand dann nur noch "Sie werden Ignoriert" da.^^

Leute gibts...^^


----------



## mastrum (7. November 2008)

ich habe mal mit meinem Furor Krieger(70) vor tirisfall auf meine grp für kloster event gewartet,da die alle noch 5 min brauchten,wollte ich so lange auf´s klo gehen und was trinken,doch plötzlich griff mich ein lv 22 schurke von den allys an,da ich ihm die freude machen wollte,ging ich afk,als ich wieder kam hatte ich immer noch volles life und er prügelte weiter auf mich (kiegt wohl an dem talent,das wenn man kritisch getroffen wird leben reggt)^^


----------



## Mjuu (7. November 2008)

Zul schrieb:


> Geht man mit seinem Lvl 70ger Human Hexer afk im Freiwindposten,
> kommt wieder und merkt das ein Lvl 35 Taure einen nahezu gekillt hat.
> Erstmal /jubeln auf ihn =)
> Nix besonderes aber ich fands toll ^^



dafür wäre mein life-reg viel zu hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu meiner geschichte:
war mit meinem schurken questen auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel, war ziemlich down von ner mob-grp, ca. bei 6%.
kam ein anderer schurke und meinte er müsste mich umnuken. habe ihn letztendlich doch noch gelegt und war auch ziemlich stolz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu der zeit hatte ich bei der anderen fraktion auf nem anderen server [ich sage keine fraktionsnamen, sonst kommt wieder das geflame a la "nuballianz" etc] einen werbt-einen-freund-acc.
mit dem eingeloggt, wollt mit ihm reden und ihn fragen, wie es ist so bloßgestellt zu werden. 
als ich dann mit ihm redete, wurde mir klar ich rede mit einem ultra-noob und fragte mich wie er es bitte auf 62 geschafft hat.

letztenendes war ich nicht mehr so stolz, aber die geschichte find ich dennoch belustigend :]


----------



## Taoru (7. November 2008)

Hab damals mit meinem level 69er Schurken mit Grün/Blau Equip und PvE-skillung vor OG gestanden und wurde von einem 70er Schurken mit S2 und PvP Skillung zum Duell herausgefordert.
Ich hab gewonnen und hatte noch 25% Life...
Hatten einige Zuschauer die sich prächtig amüsiert haben.


----------



## klogmo (7. November 2008)

Was ich mal Klasse fand.
Ich habe meinen kleinen ´Hunter gelevelt, gerade die Frostfalle bekommen und stand in Seenhain 'rum, da kommt ein Krieger und will ein Duell - muss wohl ein Neuling gewesen sein -, ich denke mir:"Ok, machste ma' 'n Duell, kannst ja nichts verlieren" habe mich dann ein paar Meter vom Krieger hingestellt Frostfalle gelegt und noch zu einem Freund gesagt:"Pass auf der charged mich bestimmt gleich an." und wie das Schicksal es so will hat der Krieger es gemacht und war wohl etwas verwundert als er auf einmal eingefroren war^^

Nicht unbedingt die beste Story, aber mein erwähnter Freund und Ich hatten was zu lachen und der Krieger war 'ne Erfahrung reicher^^


----------



## Nitokris (7. November 2008)

Mein Erlebnis spielte sich noch zu Classic-Zeiten in Desolace ab. 

Damals war ich mit meinem Druiden, der gerade so schon in Desolace questen konnte, und mit meinem Hexer-Kumpel, der "schon" (uiuiui!!) Lvl 40 war, am questen bei Mannorocs Koven. 
Da kam ein frecher kleiner Gnom-Hexer daher, ungefähr meinem Kumpel ebenbürtig vom Level her, und wollte uns im Vorbeigehen killen, denn wir waren ziemlich angeschlagen durch die Mobs. Zu seinem Pech war ers, der tot umfiel, naja, wir zwei, er allein, kein Wunder^^ aber etwas feige wars ja schon. Kurze Zeit später, Gnom steht auf, reggt, doch wir sind fair, und lassen ihn machen, und questen weiter. Kaum hat er full HP, greift er wieder an, hat DoTs drauf und wird von ner Katze totgeprügelt. Wir denken noch so: "Mensch ist der doof..." und questen weiter, als wenige Minuten später wieder derselbe Gnom auf der Bildfläche erschien. 

Diesmal ist er schlau, killt mich zuerst, er ist ja auch einige Lvl höher, mein Kumpel macht ihn allerdings nochmal platt. (juhu, Rache... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Dann im Allgemein-Chat in Desolace: "hier ist son fieser Gnom-Hexer, der hat mich vorhin 5x gelegt, der heißt ....killt den doch maaaaal"  (Ich musste unwillkürlich an ein Kind denken, das sagt: Muttiiiii, tu die fiese Spinne wegmachen...") Bei besagtem Gnom handelte es sich um den, der grade tot hinter uns lag. War das schön. 
Das Ende vom Lied: damals konnte man Elite-Dämonen noch versklaven, und sie blieben auch Elite, also holte sich mein Kumpel den netten Schreckenslord, der bei Mannorocs Koven rumläuft, als Bodyguard, und wir hatten unsere Ruhe, denn als der Gnom diesmal aufstand, lief er in die andere Richtung. 

Is vielleicht net witzig, aber ne nette Story aus der guten alten Classic-Zeit...^^

mfG


----------



## Ifrit8820 (7. November 2008)

So mal 2 wie ich finde recht amüsante Geschichten von mir


Ich war mit meinem kleinen Lvl 20 oder so um den Dreh müsste das gewesen sein im Dämerwald am Questen der Freund der mir auch zuvor den Testaccount geschickt hat war mit seinem 70er Krieger dabei um ir ein bisschen zu helfen. Da kommen wir also an dem Durchgang im Gebirge vorbei und ich neugierig wie ich eben bin musste gleich mal nachschauen was es da so gibt und da rein gelaufen. Mwin Freund meint noch im Ts das würde ich lassen.
Naja 10 Sekunden später stand ich nem verdammt großen Drachen gegenüber der natürlich dierekt auf zukam.
Zack Bomm ich tot. Plötzlich meint der andere im Ts nur so jetzt weißt du was ein Weltboss ist.
Ich noch darauf learning by doing und  dann setzte der Lachkrampf ein.





Die andere Story wieder ich und mein Freund der krieger er findet es einfach Wahsinnig witzig mit seinem T4+ Equip gegen meinen mitlerweile frisch 70er Schurken zu machen der natürlich noch recht bescheiden equipet ist.
So wie auch letztens auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. Ich bin so nett und tu ihm den Gefallen nehm an und gönn ihm den Spaß mich mal wiede in einem Duell zu besiegen. Als ich dann fast down war stand der Teufelshäscher hinter ihm den wir während unserem kleinem Duell einfach nicht gemerkt haben und haut ihm kräftig eine runter. Ich hab ihm dann noch nen Finisher reingedrückt und ihn  ihm Ts ein wenig ausgelacht.
Plötzlich fängt er an zu lachen als ich wieder auf meinen Bildschirm geguckt habe war mir klar weshalb er lacht.
Naja drücken wir es mal so aus er war nicht das einzige Opfer des Teufelshäschers


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (7. November 2008)

Wahre geschichte:
das lustigste gespräch ever xD hab nie gedacht dass solche hardcore boons noch rummrennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Unterhaltung zwischen mir und einem vollnoob (war lvl 70 ebay ftw ?!?!?!)

Ich: hat jmd nen dd und nen tank für HDZ2 Hero (paar marken farmen)
Noob: was ist ein dd ? was ist ein tank ?
Ich: du bist 70 und kara EQ dass müsstest du wissen
Noob: ne was is das
(ich schon gereizt: meinste das ernst ? wenn ja l2p)
Noob: was ist ein l2p
Ich: weiste überhaupt was RL ist ?^^
Noob nee was soll das sein ???????????? (+viele fragezeichen)
Ich: das ist wow bei stromausfall
Noob: wie jetzt ?????????
[er stellte mir noch viele andere dumme fragen]
Ich: auf welche schule gehste denn ?
Noob Gümnaßium (ja genau so geschrieben)
Ich: was haste in deutsch: Ne ainz xD ?
Noob: nee aber ne zwai


----------



## Dranke (7. November 2008)

OMG---

Ich dachte ich lass mal mein Kollege ans wow er zockte einen Nachtelf Schurke auf 10, als er dann in Darnassus war ging ich schnell aufs KLO--------Danach kamm ich wieder und was sehe ich DA!!!!!!



Der Kollege Rennt einem Darnassischen Irrwisch nach!!!und fragte ihn op er in ne grp will und questen will(er immer noch am nachrennen)  -.-  Dann sagte ich DU IDIOT WAS MACHT DU MEINST DU, DAS IS EIN SPIELER OMG-------


Ich lachte mich zu tote


Gruss-S-a-m-s-a


----------



## deathmagier (8. November 2008)

ich bin mal mit meinem hexer durchs hinterland geritten und habe gequestet hatte aber aus irgend em grund pvp an da sah ich ne kleine gnomin die die begleitq mit dem huhn gemacht hat und weil ich weiss das die nicht gerade leicht is und ich aber 5 level über der gnomin war hab ich ihr geholfen aber dann meinte sie plötzlich mich angreifen zu müssen hab sie dann getötet und sie musste die quest von neu machen weiss bis heute nicht wieso sie mich angegriffen hat...


----------



## Lichqueen (8. November 2008)

Meine Kuriosität lief wie folgt ab: Mit meinem 39 PvP Schamanen auf Arathi und Warsong gewartet, als ich im /2 Channel folgendes las: Kann mir ein GM eben helfen, ich habe Probleme bei der Nachname-Funktion. Da konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen und meldete mich ebenfalls über den /2 Channel: Sicher (Name des Spielers), was ist dein Problem. Darauf bekam ich einen whisper in dem er mir alle seine Probleme vortischte, die ich ihm dann aber auch GM-Mäßig nett beantwortete. Nur stellt sich mir die Frage ob er sich jetzt immer so einen GM suchen wird?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG eure Lichqueen.


----------



## Rotbärtchen (8. November 2008)

Werd nie eines meiner ersten PvP Erlebnisse vergessen. Es sei vielleicht vorneweg gesagt ich spiele auf einem PvE Server und hatte mich mit meinem ersten Char (Alli Hexer) auch nie wirklich für PvP interessiert bis etwas über Level 63. Dann Langeweile gehabt und BGs angemeldet. Alterac ging auf, Spiel war schon am laufen und ich kam für einen rein der grade den Bg verlassen hatte. Schön aufgemountet und losgeritten, erstmal kucken was da so abgeht. Ich kam bis kurz vor den Eisschwingenbunker, wo ich dann von einer Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus ! 15 ! Taurenkriegern überrannt wurde. Das fand ich zu dem Zeitpunkt auch irgendwie sehr kurios, aber lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel viel später, inzwischen mit einem Level 70 Zwerg Schurken öfter im PvP unterwegs. Wieder Alteractal, Horde ein bischen in ihrer Base ärgern und mal alles wegtappen. Hat wohl ziemlich genervt, weil gleich ein Pala, Mage, Hexer und Dudu zum suchen kamen. Hexer auch brav mit Teufelsjäger. Ich versucht irgendwie noch schnell an den 4 vorbei zu kommen und bin vor lauter Hektik in den Kisten vor der Hütte beim Fh hängen geblieben. Pala erwischt mich mit Weihe, ich werd sichtbar. Alle flitzen um mich rum... Aber keiner sieht den Zwerg zwischen den Kisten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## najagradso (8. November 2008)

Also ich muss sagen das ich als ich meinen schami und meine hexe hochgelevelt habe fast keine komischen sachen erlebt habe.


Nun hab ich aber auch nen krieger auf 70 gebracht - und da hab ich alles wieder aufgeholt:

1.)
Als ich knapp vor LvL30 war dachte ich mir - besuchste mal Kral der Klingenhauer.
Gruppe zusammengebastelt - Krieger, Schurke,Mage,Priest und Dudu.
Dudu und priest baten um port da sie in UC standen.

Ich mit meinem taurenkrieger runtergehoopelt von Camp taurajo, gemeinsam mit schurke und mage im Schlepptau um die beiden heruzuporten.

Als wir kurz vorm Portstein waren, meinte Mage "ey ich hab da nochn Quest rechts - so 3 namend umnieten.
Ok - rein ins getuemmel.
Wir kloppen uns da durch und suchen die heinis - da kommt Mage mit 10 mobs an backe zu Uns ( Krieger und Schurke) und schreit - HEAL ME HEAL ME !!!!
Da sah man ueber unseren koepfen ein rieessiiges fragezeichen uebern Kopf und meinten, die healrange langt da niemals von UC bis Suedl. Brachland.

2.)

In Desolace ich mit krieger am questen.
Kommt Hexenmeister vorbei und fragte, ob wir gemeinsam questen.
Ich dachte mir - ja gerne , geht schneller.

wir machten den quest wo man die portale zerstoeren muss.
Die daemonen die rauskamen waren 3 levels ueber uns.
Logischerweise hatte ich oefter verfehlen am monitor als Schadensanzeige.

Dachte mir dann aber, komisch, der hexer ballert einen dot raus - 3 schattenblitze und dann kloppte er mit stab drauf. 
ich: ?? was los - der nahkaempfer bin ich.
Er :  ja ohne mana kein cast.
Ich: wie waers dann mit Aderlass ?
Er : Aderlass ??? was is das ??
Ich: omfg o.0


3.)


HöllenfeuerhalbInsel. Juhuu endlich !

Schwarzkralle umlegen.

Ok suchste noch 2 dann klappt das schon.
jo meldetetn sich 1 schami und ein schurke. super dachte ich mir.

Ok wir rein - ich sturmangriff - verwuesten - schurke macht schaden - Schami macht schaden.
Meine gesundheit neigt sich dem ende .... Tot - schurke tot - schami tot.

Schurke und ich dann so ... ein wenig heilung waere super
Schami : wie was heilung ? wie heisst der spell ?
Schurke und Ich: Welle der heilung , geringe Welle der heilung, kettenheilung ??
Schami: sorry - hab den erst vor kurzen bei Ebay gekauft - wusst nicht das der auch heilen kann.
Schurke und Ich : na dann, cu und viel spass noch.

Und das werden auch nicht die letzten sein die ich erleben werde hab ich das Gefuehl.


----------



## Schinderhannes77 (9. November 2008)

Im PVE und PVP habe ich schon viele sehr merkwürdige Sachen erlebt,,,,, aber das beste (meiner Meinung nach) war als ich beim entzaubern ausversehen auf den verkehrten Item gekommen bin.

Hier der Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis dahin war es mir neu das man einen Trank entzaubern kann...... ist mir auch kein zweitesmal gelungen


----------



## Rotbärtchen (9. November 2008)

Schinderhannes77 schrieb:


> Im PVE und PVP habe ich schon viele sehr merkwürdige Sachen erlebt,,,,, aber das beste (meiner Meinung nach) war als ich beim entzaubern ausversehen auf den verkehrten Item gekommen bin.
> 
> Hier der Screenshot:
> 
> ...



Wo Du es grade sagst mit Trank entzaubern, kurz nach dem 3.02 Patch hatte ich an der Sturmsäule einen Bug und konnte die Blumen die da rum liefen Kürschnern. Die Anzeige war immer da, meistens ist es allerdings fehlgeschlagen. Wenn es geklappt hat, kamen "Unbekannte Pflanzenteile" dabei raus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

Schinderhannes77 schrieb:


> Im PVE und PVP habe ich schon viele sehr merkwürdige Sachen erlebt,,,,, aber das beste (meiner Meinung nach) war als ich beim entzaubern ausversehen auf den verkehrten Item gekommen bin.
> 
> Hier der Screenshot:
> 
> ...


bild etwas klein^^


----------



## Schinderhannes77 (9. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> bild etwas klein^^



werde es nachher nochmal größer reinstellen, das bild gibt es aber auch auf meinem myBuffed Profile in der Galerie


----------



## Raheema (9. November 2008)

Grad hier im Handelchanel!


"Kann mal wer die Kuh hier wiederbeleben? muss die noch loven?"!!! LOL =?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balord (9. November 2008)

Eins meiner härtesten Erlebnisse:
Ich hab mir mit meinem Krieger Twink eine gruppe für Kral der Klingenhauer gesucht. Waren dann 4 leute, nur Heiler hat noch gefehlt.
Schurke: Könnt ihr mich jetzt endlich porten?
Ich: Es stehen fast alle grade mal alle in Orgrimmar, da is noch net viel mit Porten!

2 Minuten später waren unser Jäger und ein anderer Krieger auf dem Weg zur ini um schonmal am Portstein bereit zu stehen. Ich selbst war noch in Tarrens Mühle noch schnell ne quest abgeben.

Schurke: Gehts jetzt mal langsam los? Hab noch was vor!
Jäger: Ohne Heiler wird da ziemlich wenig passieren.
Schurke: Dann portet doch endliche mal. Und wofür brauchen wir einen Heiler? Wir sind zu viert!
Jäger (mitlerweile ziemlich gereizt): Wir können schlecht porten wenn wir noch am Wegekreuz stehn! 
Krieger: Kannst ja mal versuchen ohne Heiler da rein zu gehn, ich wette du schaffst net mal die ersten Gegner!

Der Schurke läuft selber hin (wir waren imme noch auf der Suche nach einem Heiler) und stirbt wie gesagt bei den ersten Gegnern.
Schurke: Lol, die töten mich mit 2 Schlägen, das schaffen wir nie!
Ich: warst wohl noch nie in einer Ini 
Schurke: was ist eine Ini? Ich dachte wir gehen zum Kral der Klingenhauer?

Der Schurke hat ziemlich kurz danach die Gruppe verlassen. Keine 10 minuten später war die Gruppe dann voll und es ging los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mit lvl 62 hab ich mir mit meinem Pala main mal das Open PvP auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel angeschaut. Stand alleine auf einem der Türme. Unten erscheint hinter ner Ecke ein Orc Schamane lvl 67, sieht mich und rennt zu mir hoch. Kaum steht er oben bei mir spring ich schon runter - er hinterher.
Wir beide mit knapp 5% leben sind unten, Ich stun ihn und töte ihn mit 2 Schlägen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich heil mich hoch, regg mana und nehm einen der Türme ein. Plötzlich reitet der Orc Schamane auf mich zu, gefolgt von 6 weiteren Spielern - alle lvl 70
Das Ergebnis sollte allen klar sein. Ich war nurnoch ein Haufen Matsch der auf dem Boden lag. Kurz nach meinem Tod spammen alle zusamen schön /spucken auf mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da merkt man erstmal wie schlecht manche Leute verlieren können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (9. November 2008)

Meine Geschichte:

Mein Kumpel und Ich (lvl 55 Tankadin/lvl 55 Holypala) rennen mit PvP durch die Schillernde Ebene, bis uns ein Schamane begegnete (lvl, schätze ihn auf 68).
Er lachte uns aus und kam schon auf uns zugerannt mit seinem 100% Mount.
Er war verstärker und prügelte auf den Tankadin ein, ich heilte den Tankadin.

Und nach ca. 2 Minuten haben wir ihn gekillt und ihn ausgelacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemain Ravenwood (9. November 2008)

Ich bin mal von einem Kaninchen angegriffen worden als ich meine ersten Gehversuche in WoW machte.
Da habe ich mich ernsthaft gefragt, ob mir das öfters passieren wird, schliesslich hat das Viech gut getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Und ich mag Kaninchen doch so...)


----------



## -Cliv- (9. November 2008)

Ich, Healdudu s1 Equip, Duell gegen nen s2 Warri vor Og.
Immer wieder den Dot erneuert und dann wegrennen...
Und dann hab ich acuh noch gewonnen...

DAnn kamn Hunter und gab mir 30 G und hat geschrieben : Respkt


...


----------



## Stonies (11. November 2008)

Was ich letztens hatte: Letztens bei Illidan hatten gleichzeitig 7 Leute aus dem Raid nen WoW Error  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hat für lang anhaltendes Gelächter im ts gesorgt^^


----------



## Rheagar (11. November 2008)

Ist mir selbst passiert als ich noch ein Noob war:

Am Hafen von Menethil:

Ein Jäger und ein Druide stehn am Hafen und warten auf das Schiff.
Mein Zwerg kommt hinzu.

"Seit wann können Jäger 2 Pets haben?"

Ich wusste ja damals nicht das Druiden sich verwandeln können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chim3r4 (11. November 2008)

Mir ist schon ne menge kurioses passiert, das könnte ich gar nich schreiben, da wär ich morgen noch dran.

aber mal die highlights der letzten tage:

1) Kael'thas in der FDS: er neigt sich dem ende.. 10%....5%... 3%..1%.. letzter spieler kippt um, boss reset. er hatte noch 1400 hp. ich wusste nicht, ob ich lachen oder heulen sollte.

2) ich hatte mal (warum auch immer???) die raidleitung für einen RND maggi raid übernommen. hatten einen "Offtank" dabei, der die ganze zeit schon etwas geschoben hatte. also "können wir dann?" "gehts bald los?" etc. 
ok, hat gut geklappt, maggi 1st try gelegt, meine wenigkeit als leiter auch lootmeister. besagter offtank allerdings war anderer meinung. er schaut in den Boss rein, postet Krieger,xxx,xxx T4 Brust mit dem vermerk "Bitte würfeln" gefolgt von einem /rnd seinerseits. ich hatte zu dem zeitpunkt noch gar nich in den loot schauen können. war dementsprechend überrumpelt. über /rw ein gereiztes "ICH VERTEILE DEN LOOT" gepostet. andere raidteilnehmer, die aus diversen gründen noch ein "A" hatten, haben kurzer im TS abgestimmt und den voreiligen Looter aus dem raid geworfen. 
dieser stand dann hilflos neben der maggileiche und wie ein trotziges kind über /s "was hab ich denn gemacht?" wurde er dann weggeportet, während wir den loot verteilt hatten. 

manche mögen sagen, dass es etwas hart gewesen ist. aber diese dreistheit und lootgeilheit hat meiner meinung nach nichts anderes verdient.


----------



## Xylirius (11. November 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Naja vor langer Zeit bei nem Gildentreffen war im TS ein etwa 11-12 Jahre alter Junge der irgentwie laut reingerufen hat:
> 
> "Mein Onkel hat den Hammer von Ragnaros!"
> 
> Einfach geil klang das^^




Man habe ich gefeiert! Danke


----------



## resonanz (17. Dezember 2008)

Nach Suchfunktion mal den Fred hier rausholen ...

Gestern in Ahn'kahet mal kurz verstorben ... passiert ... Geist freilassen ... Friedhof ... "Brachland" - wie, "Brachland"? Genau!

Gruppe: "Wir porten Dich eben rüber" ... *annehmen* - Resultat => 10 Meter wieder in Richtung Friedhof bewegt ...

Nach Ruhestein funktionierte der Port aus Dalaran.


----------



## Kementár (17. Dezember 2008)

haben mal zu 4 im lvl 30-40 bereich nen 70ger krieger getötet ^^ das war lustig^^


----------



## M3g4s (17. Dezember 2008)

Nitokris schrieb:


> Mein Erlebnis spielte sich noch zu Classic-Zeiten in Desolace ab.
> 
> ...
> Das Ende vom Lied: damals konnte man Elite-Dämonen noch versklaven, und sie blieben auch Elite,
> ...



das geht nicht mehr?! garnicht mitbekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panta1989 (17. Dezember 2008)

1)
ich und 4 kollegen wollten nachts um 2 uhr noch einmal durchs kloster rennen wir waren:
1xHeal-Schamy(ich)
1xDeff-tank
1xshadow-priest
1xkatze
1xVergelter-pala

als wir dann endlich vorm endboss standen und ihn angegriffen habn bemerkt jmd wie der pala die komplette zeit gegen die wand rennt wir habn zwar auf ihn gewartet aba nach 10min war er offline und wir haben den loot unter uns aufgeteilt.am nächsten tag kam der pala dann wieder on und meinnte nur noch sry bin eingeschlafen!! wir haben uns köstlich drüber amüsiert weil er mindestens noch 10 min gegen die wand gelaufen war ^^

2)
sind eigentlich 2 kuriositäten aba egal ^^
es war einmal in der kriegshymnenschlucht ich (Heal-Schamy) und 2hexenmeister haben die fahne bei uns gedefft(Horde)als plötzlich vor mir ein schurke auftaucht und die ganze zeit tanzt! ich natürlich direckt geschrieben lasst ihn in ruhe der is harmlos und so war es auch die komplette zeit stand er vor mir und tanzte selbst als ich mir die ally-flagge geholt habe is er den ganzen weg zurück mit mir getanzt schlimm wurde es nur als ich in der horden-basis wieder war und von nem ally IN die wand gefeart wurde und den rest des bg´s ned mehr rauskam habe feststecken taste versucht habe versucht aus dem bg auszutreten nichts hat geklappt nur der schurke fand es lustig und tanzte fröhlich vor mir weiter


----------



## Apuh (17. Dezember 2008)

Panta1989 schrieb:


> es war einmal in der kriegshymnenschlucht ich (Heal-Schamy) und 2hexenmeister haben die fahne bei uns gedefft(Horde)als plötzlich vor mir ein schurke auftaucht und die ganze zeit tanzt! ich natürlich direckt geschrieben lasst ihn in ruhe der is harmlos und so war es auch die komplette zeit stand er vor mir und tanzte selbst als ich mir die ally-flagge geholt habe is er den ganzen weg zurück mit mir getanzt schlimm wurde es nur als ich in der horden-basis wieder war und von nem ally IN die wand gefeart wurde und den rest des bg´s ned mehr rauskam habe feststecken taste versucht habe versucht aus dem bg auszutreten nichts hat geklappt nur der schurke fand es lustig und tanzte fröhlich vor mir weiter



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hey dude (17. Dezember 2008)

> 2)
> sind eigentlich 2 kuriositäten aba egal ^^
> es war einmal in der kriegshymnenschlucht ich (Heal-Schamy) und 2hexenmeister haben die fahne bei uns gedefft(Horde)als plötzlich vor mir ein schurke auftaucht und die ganze zeit tanzt! ich natürlich direckt geschrieben lasst ihn in ruhe der is harmlos und so war es auch die komplette zeit stand er vor mir und tanzte selbst als ich mir die ally-flagge geholt habe is er den ganzen weg zurück mit mir getanzt schlimm wurde es nur als ich in der horden-basis wieder war und von nem ally IN die wand gefeart wurde und den rest des bg´s ned mehr rauskam habe feststecken taste versucht habe versucht aus dem bg auszutreten nichts hat geklappt nur der schurke fand es lustig und tanzte fröhlich vor mir weiter



Waas? Wie geil ist das denn, bitteschön? Würd da gern mal nen Screenshot dazu sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Dude


----------



## Priester4ever (17. Dezember 2008)

mmh....mir is was sehr seltsames passiert^^
der Todesritter macht mir mehr spaß zum zocken als mein priester

zum vergleich:
priester ---> lvl 76
Todesritter ---> lvl 79

...das ich das nochmal erleben darf^^
ich habs halt mit schatten(shadow skill vom priest)


----------



## Topperharly (17. Dezember 2008)

ich mit meinem tauren heal dudu arathi. will den stall holen. bin an der flagge sehe dann ca. 3 allys. ich höre auf, nehm einen ins target und mach /dance.

die allys haben mich nicht angegriffen. am ende des bgs stande ich in der mite und 7 allys um mich und alle haben getanzt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war wirklich sowas von lustig


----------



## Lowstar (17. Dezember 2008)

nem freund ist mal was lustiges passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also er und einer aus seiner gilde  waren aufm zeppelin von og nach uc
der freund hat sich am anfang des fluges ganz vorne am zeppelin hingestellt (wie es ja eig. recht viele machen)
zeppelin fliegt los.. 10sec vergehen. der zeppelin befindet sich über dem strand von durotar, da kommt mein freund auf die idee mal so aus spass mal /schubsen einzugeben ^^ naja hat er dann gemacht, worauf hin der andere vom zeppelin geflogen ist und starb, dann hat er doch ernsthaft im gilden-channel richtig angefangen zu flamen.. und hat gefordert, dass man den "schubser" aus der gilde wirft usw.. ;D


----------



## Zarox (17. Dezember 2008)

D@rklighthunter schrieb:


> Das war überhaupt nicht die Frage....
> 
> ...Allerdings würde mich echt interessierren, wie der Pala das bei deinem Mage geschafft hat.


Ganz einfach..
Pala nutzen meist Waffen mit 3,50-3,80 Tempo und wie oben beschrieben 5-6 schläge bekommen.
D.h. Magier hat ca. 20 Sekunden regungslos rumgestanden -> SM = Hau mich, schlag mich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic:
Wie auffällig es manchmal ist, wie GM's mit Makros umgehen (Falls wirklich ein realer Mensch hinter sitzt und kein Bot)
..
nach einem gespräch mit einem GM, haben sie meist nette Sätze zum abschied.
so bei mir..

GM: Möge das Licht dich stets schützend begleiten.
Ich: Ähm, ich bin Druide..
GM: Ok, dann möge Elune stets über dich wachen!
Ich: Hallo, ich bin Hordler!
.. weg war er.
Rassist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sears (17. Dezember 2008)

letzten im HC:
"Verzaubere Ring mit 600 feuer resi für 200 Gold.... per post erst zahlst du"


----------



## Topperharly (17. Dezember 2008)

das emote "/schubsen" gibt es nicht....


----------



## Müllermilch (17. Dezember 2008)

Da is mir erst Gestern was richtig geiles passiert :> 

Heute war der erste 25Mann Raid meiner Gilde!Genügend Leute angemeldet dem Start steht nichts mehr im Weg!Zum Start um 19:00 haben dann jedoch(aus welchem Grund auch immer) 3 Leute gefehlt.Auch wenn wir nicht vor hatten Randoms mitzunehmen blieb uns wohl keine andre wahl.Zum Glück waren es nur 3 DDs die es zu ersetzen galt.1 Schurken eingeladen + einen Magier und nen Hexenmeister.Soweit so gut.Der Spinnen und Seuchenflügel waren bereits leer geräumt,als wir uns zu den Todesrittern wagten.Beim ersten Boss angekommen haben wir eben die 2 Priester ausgesucht die,die Adds übernehmen um den Boss zu tanken.Zum Spaß haben wir noch gesagt ''Wir schicken den Schurken zuerst rein der wirft Entrinnen und alles was er so zum Ausweiche hat an!Dann müssen die Priester nicht so hetzen beim Übernehmen!''Prompt rennt der Schurke in den Ring wirft seine CDs an und wird elendig ge1hitet.Das ganze hat so lustig ausgesehen das wir dann an diesem Abend auch zum ersten mal gewiped sind......

MfG Müllermilch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (17. Dezember 2008)

das einzige kuriose was mir mal passiert ist...

ich stehe in og und benutze den ruhestein um nach shattrath zu gelangen, ladebildschirm kommt. ladebildschirm verschwindet und ich stehe immer noch in og.


----------



## Elyt (17. Dezember 2008)

Es war einmal...

Kara, ich war mit meinem Hexer frisch 70, was mein erster 70er war. Ebenfalls mein erster Kara run war es, also habe ich alles extrem ernst genommen und mich konzentriert, dass ich auch ja nix falsch mache. Dachte, das sei nun voll der High-End und das wäre extrem schwierig. Die ersten Bosse gingen super, ohne wipe und mit guten Drops. Da kamen wir zu Siechhuf, und meine nervösität konnte kaum höher sein. Pull, und ich spammte schön Saat. Plötzlich im TS ein klopfen und entferntes Schreien, wurde von niemanden beachtet. Kurz darauf: wipe. Und natürlich gab ich mir die Schuld, weil alle andren erfahrene Kara-gänger waren. Da meldet sich plötzlich der MT-healer mit genervter stimme, ihm sei seine Kippe während dem Bossfight unter den Tisch gefallen, und er musste sie schnell vom Teppich nehmen. Ewig langes gelächter im TS, ich nahms von nun an locker und Boss haben wir keinen gelegt, weil alle nur noch am Kichern waren. Für mich war das trotzdem der geilste KAra-Run aller zeiten^^

mfg 
Elyt


----------



## mumba (17. Dezember 2008)

Mh, owned sag ich mal wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psych0mast3r (17. Dezember 2008)

Das lustigste/kurioseste was mir mal passiert ist spielte sich in Tanaris ab.

Ich zu der Zeit ein 70er Orc Jäger und ein Kollege ein 70er Tauren Druide waren grade gelandet und sind nach Gadgetzan rein wo uns eine ~50er Gnom Magierin begegnete. Die besagte war noch PvP geflagt.
 Als mein Kollege spontan im Teamspeak meinte, er würde sie mal angreifen. 
Ich konnte grade noch die Warnung aussprechen das ihn dann die Wachen angreifen aber zu spät war es trotzdem. Er hat sie angegriffen und ist halt gestorben. 
Ich und die Magieren haben mein Kollegen dann per Emote ausgelacht und noch per Emote ein bisschen weiter rum geflachst. Sie holte dann einen Dampf Panzer raus und war am kichern und am tun und am machen. 
Bis sie mir bedeutete zu folgen. 
Was ich in meiner Orc Natur nicht sofort begriff. 
Sie is ein Stück vorgelaufen hat mich zu ihr gewunken. Ich bin zu ihr gelaufen und das Spiel wieder von vorn. 
Sie lief in das Auktionshaus rein und ging zum Auktionator. Als ich wieder gehen wollte, zeigt sie auf mich und dann auf den Auktionator und sprang dabei wie wild auf ihren Dampfpanzer rum. Sie hat eine Fernsteuerung für 1 Kupfer rein gestellt die ich mir natürlich geholt habe. 
Wir haben dann noch ein wenig mit den Panzern gespielt bis sie dann off musste.

Doch also ich fand die Geschichte sehr amüsant.


----------



## Lowstar (17. Dezember 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> das emote "/schubsen" gibt es nicht....



joa.. wie bereits erwähnt. ist nicht mir passiert sondern einem freund, daher koennen manche details auch falsch sein..


----------



## Kuya (17. Dezember 2008)

> der countdown läuft.... 3.... 2.... 1.... CHARGE!!
> beide stürmen auf einander zu und weg sind sie, verlieren kontinuierlich hp, aber sind scheinbar verschwunden. kurz darauf sind beide tot... die meute fragt sich wie sie so schnell verschwinden konnten und starben.



Das erinnert mich irgendwie verdächtig an ähm... Dragonball Z  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ansonsten, was den TE betrifft:

Nun, das Paladine nocht recht heftig sind, lässt sich ja daran  erkennen, dass es mit dem nächsten Patch eine Veränderung am DMG während der Bubble geben soll/wird. Nicht das ich was gegen Palas hätte... (Haha Wortwitz, bin Destru)  die dürfen wegen mir ruhig mehr Schaden fahren, alles was ich will, ist eine faire Chance die Bubble zu überleben. (Need "Schattenblock"^^). 

Ne mal Spaß beiseite, als Heal-Schammi ja noch irgendwo verständlich, allerdings:
Kann mir nicht ganz erklären das ihr den zu 3. (!!) nicht schafft. Als so "unbalanced" seh ich eigentlich keine Klasse, aber nunja.

Was mich aber wundert, dass dein Icemage den nicht packen konnte. 
Ich level mir ja extra einen Icemage hoch, weil ich von seiner PvP Spielweise (im Gegensatz zu einem Destru-Lock) überzeugt bin. 



Und zum Thema "Kurioses"; was ich etwas Kurios, (bzw. übertrieben fand), folgende Geschichte:

Ich Queste also gemütlich mit meinem Destru-Warlock in Nordend (war zu diesem Zeitpunkt so 77), als mich ein Krieger meiner Gilde anflüstert, ob ich ihm nicht mal kurz helfen könne, er würde von 2 Allianzlern in Feralas seit ner halben Std. gegankt, und käm einfach nicht weg, und die anderen Hochrangigen Meber hätten keine Zeit.
Nun, da ich ja ein netter Kerl bin, und mir das Rückratlose verhalten der Allianz (in den letzten Wochen), ohnehin ein Dorn im Auge (auf meinem Realm) ist,
bin ich natürlich hin. Als ich dann über einen kleinen Hügel geritten bin, sah ich schon seine Leiche, und 2 etwa 8 Level höhere Allis die im Kreis um seine Leiche herumsprangen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Gesicht nahm eine Färbung sammt Ausdrock an, zur der die bezeichnung Wutelf wohl treffender wäre, und nach einem kurzen Moment (beliebige Killerspielscene einfügen) war der Spuk auch schon vorbei. 

Er belebt sich wieder und bedankt sich.

Gut, wir mounten auf, reiten ein Stück weit weg, (noch in Sichtweite natürlich) und unterhalten uns noch kurz, während ich auf meinen Ini-Port warte und eine Zigarette rauchte.
Es vergingen gefühlte zwei Minuten, als ich plötzlich Schaden bekomme, mich umdrehe, und wie gelähmt mit weit aufgerissenen Augen samt Mund dasitze, bevor ich mich auch schon als Material in der nächsten Döneria verkaufen könnte.

Da kam natürlich deren Verstärkung von hinten auf uns zu. 
Wer gerade schreibt, ist ja  bekanntlich nicht sehr Wachsam in diesem Sinne war ich selber Schuld, allerdings hätte das auch nichts mehr geändert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DENN: Was sehe ich da?!

3 Allianzler (von der Gilde des einen) Level so 72-75, (einer war auf Jedenfall ein 80er Druide).
4 Allianzler (von der Gilde des anderen) so selbes Level, außnahme zwei 80er, Jäger und eine 80er Drenai Eismagierin (bzw. 4 Drenai Eismagierinnen, und zwar viermal die selbe, hehe =b).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es vergehen nun etwa 12 Minuten, in denen ich eigentlich nichts anderes Tue, als: Wiederbeleben -> Schattenfurie -> Massfear -> irgendwen von denen Umhauen (alle 3-4 Versuche etwa) -> sterben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BIS: Das größte Aufgebot meiner Gilde was ich abseits der Gildentreffen jemals erblicken durfte, (wir sind noch keine so große Gilde, und bestehen überwiegend aus Leuten die auf meinem Realm einen Neuanfang wagten, als WotLK angekündigt wurde, Klasse statt Masse eben =b). 
Nunja, alarmiert durch den Krieger machten sich diese nun extra von überall her auf den Weg nach Ferals, um nun uns "beide" vor denen zu retten. xD 

Aber so etwa währned die Landeten, und langsam Losritten zu unserer Position (und nachdem unsere Leichen von den Allis auch ausreichend mit Spucke eingedeckt wurden), haben die sich mit einem Portal wieder von dannen gemacht, und entgehen so unwissentlich unserer Vergeltung die ja fast vor Ort war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(...Etwa zu diesem Zeitpunkt bin ich vom Zigaretten rauchen, auf Zigaretten kauen umgestiegen -.-').

Wir sind dann halt noch zur Alli-Basis in Feralas geritten, und haben die ohne Gegenwehr ge.. äh.. säubert. Was zwar Amüsant, aber keineswegs Befriedigend war.  
(Derweil verspürte ich das Bedürfnis mich bei meiner Gilde dafür entschuldigen zu müssen, dafür das sie sich den weiten Weg gemacht haben, und so viel Zeit vergeudet haben. Die IniGrp hatte mich nach meinem 2. Respawn-Fehlversuch bereits Wortlos gekickt, vielen Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG 
Kuya


----------



## Thrându (17. Dezember 2008)

kurzes Gespräch zwischen mir(deff tank) und nem anderen zu bc zeiten


Er: Lust auf HDZ 2 hero? Sind voll und porten
Ich: ne mit betrunkenen geh ich nicht
Er:????


das wars denn auch.. ich finds lustig


----------



## l33r0y (17. Dezember 2008)

> Also mir ist folgendes passiert:
> Gruppe für zerschmetterte Hallen gesucht und schnell gefunden.
> Das erste viertel der ini lief ganz normal, dann holt der Krieger seinen Bogen raus,
> zielt, zack onehit.
> ...



Das hätte auch deinen acct kosten können. Bugusing (vor allem in innis) wird hart bestraft und so manch ganze gilde wurde schon gebannt deswegen.

Zu meinem Erlebnis.

Was zu classic Zeiten in Mc - erstes mal Ragnaros.

Someone: _"So, wer kann gut erklären und kennt eine Taktik"_
Hunter: _"Ich hab den schonmal gemacht, kanns erklären"_

Der Jäger erklärt alles recht gut und detailliert und zeigt dabei durch rummhüpfen wo wer zu stehn hat. _"Ragnaros wird nur gepullt in dem man ihn anschlägt oder vorne an der Tankposi steht."_

Someone: _"wo istn hier die Tankposi?"_
Hunter: _"Hier, warte ich zeigs dir"_..

den Rest könnt ihr euch vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druidikas (17. Dezember 2008)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Zu meinem Erlebnis.
> 
> Was zu classic Zeiten in Mc - erstes mal Ragnaros.
> 
> ...


 wie geil is das denn lol ich bin vom stuhl gefallen als ich das gelesen hab einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doktorteufel (17. Dezember 2008)

Na dann will ich auch mal mein Erlebnis schildern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War gerade frisch auf 70 angelangt (Mage) und bei "Auchindoum" (schreibt man das überhaupt so?) am Gold farmen! Hab mir dort immer 6-10 Mobs aufeinmal gepullt und umgenietet...schön und gut gelaufen, solange bis mich ein Fullepic equipter Schamie angegriffen hat, dachte sich wohl: "Wart ich mal eben bis er wieder 6 Mobs gepullt hat und plätte ihn dann"! Hehe, falsch gedacht der Gute....kommt angewatschelt, zum Glück hatte ich ihn rechtzeitig bemerkt!
Mich schnell von den Mobs abgewandt und nen sheep gestartet. Da währrend meiner Attacke keine Gegenwehr kam, war er nach kurzer Zeit im sheep.
Schnell die Mobs weggezogen und mit AoE umgeblasen. Danach widmete ich meine gesamte Konzentration dem Schamanen.
Gut alle Items benutzt die meine Stats in irgendeinerweise noch oben gebracht haben, und der Rest ging dann auch recht schnell...pyroschlag, gleichnochmal instant usw, dazu noch schöne Krits gelandet und weg war er!

Jetzt kommt der interessante Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mich hingesetzt und was getrunken um mein Mana aufzufrischen, guck ich durch Zufall nach oben, seh ich ihn doch glatt auf seinem Flugmount über mir, nicht sehr hoch, aber hoch genug das ich ihn nicht treffen konnte....Dann kam der geniale Einfall.
Schnell auf mein frisches Flugmount gestiegen und mich neben ihm platziert. Hab ihn wohl verärgert, jedenfalls ist er mir überall hin mit Spuckemotes usw gefolgt. 
Bin schnell hochgefolgen er mir hinterher, glücklicherweise ein kleines Stück unter mir. Jetzt hatte er auch nur noch ca 35 % Hp da er sich nich heilen konnte nach dem Beleben. 
Ehe er sich versehen hat, war ich in der Luft abgestiegen, hab ne kleine Feder benutzt bin winkend an ihm vorbeigeschwebt und gab ihm einen satten instant Pyroschlag mit auf den Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das war dann ein feiner Krit und er war weit oben in der Luft down, hoch genug um sich vom Boden aus nicht wieder zubeleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schätze wohl das er mich ab dem Zeitpunkt gehasst hat xD
Ich hab mich jedenfalls tot gelacht vor meinem Bildschirm.

mfg doktorteufel


----------



## Terrordromgirl (18. Dezember 2008)

Hmm ob das was mir passiert ist unter Kurios fällt ka aber ich erzähl mal:
Ich wollte einer bekannten nen gefallen tun und ging mit meinem damals noch lvl 70 feral dudu mit ins bollwerk neben ihrem schurken hatten wir noch einen priester und 2 weitere randoms bei. ich geh in br mache allen klar das ich tanke un der rest hinter mir bleibt naja der heilende priester war sehr übermütig und pullte ersteinma wild alles was nicht niet und nagelfest war keine ahnung wie aber i-wie überlebten wir trotzdem ich erklärte dem priester also nochmals das ich vorne weg geh un pulle un er als heiler hinten bleibt und heilt ausserdem machte ich ihn darauf aufmerksam doch bitte zu mir zu rennen wenn er schon pullen muss. Soweit sogut dachte ich mir also weiter nächste grupee was tut der priester rennt nach vorn un knallt schattenwort schmerz auf den nächstbesten mob und rennt meilenweit davon damit ich ja nich an die mobs komme priester tod alle andren haben überlebt. ok auf ein neues dacht ich mir erklärte ihm nochma wer pullt un was er bei aggro zu tun hat aber irgendwie raffte der zwergen priester das nicht er zog diese show bis zum ende der instanz weiter durch am ende war es mir auch egal frei nach dem motto wer aggro findet darf sie behalten starb der priester sich durch die gesammte innie weil er nicht warten sondern pullen wollt um dann vor mir wegzurennen. man möchte ja meinen das es reicht wenn man etwas 25 mal wiederholt aber naja manche lernen es eben nicht. einige tage spter fragte mich selbiger priester ob ich ne innie mitgeh ich sagte nur wenn du mitgehst auf keinen fall auf seinen kommentar man geht in innies um zu lernen war mein einziger kommentar: wenn ich 20 mal sage du sollst nicht pullen und bei aggro zum tank rennen statt weg, dann bist du nicht lernfähig" naja ka ob er es mir übel nahm er redete dann nicht mehr mit mir un mir war das recht so mit so einem will ich in keinem raid landen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
für die leute von malygos passt auf welchen priester ihr bei euch habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panta1989 (19. Dezember 2008)

Druidikas schrieb:


> wie geil is das denn lol ich bin vom stuhl gefallen als ich das gelesen hab einfach nur geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja ned grade vom stuhl gefallen aba lustig is das schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (7. Februar 2009)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern BWL (Für alle die es nicht kennen, dass ist der Pechschwingenhort - Derzeit schwerer als Sunwell Plateau)



Ahja, deshalb legt man auch die gesamte inni mit weniger als 10 leuten nicht?
sunwell legt man ja innerhalb einer stunde mit 5 leuten nicht?^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (7. Februar 2009)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern BWL (Für alle die es nicht kennen, dass ist der Pechschwingenhort - Derzeit schwerer als Sunwell Plateau)



Ahja, deshalb legt man auch die gesamte inni mit weniger als 10 leuten nicht?
sunwell legt man ja innerhalb einer stunde mit 5 leuten nicht?^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (7. Februar 2009)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern BWL (Für alle die es nicht kennen, dass ist der Pechschwingenhort - Derzeit schwerer als Sunwell Plateau)



Ahja, deshalb legt man auch die gesamte inni mit weniger als 10 leuten nicht?
sunwell legt man ja innerhalb einer stunde mit 5 leuten nicht?^^

*Boah was für lags sind auf der seite? -.- 2x löschen pls*


----------

